# Very fat people on horses



## R2R (2 June 2010)

I would like to say I dont have a problem on it IF the horse is suitable for the large person to ride. 

At a competition at the weekend, I witnessed a very (very) fat lady ride a finely built TB. The poor horse looked very miserable, and the woman didnt even dismount and loosten her girth after the test - instead opting to ride back to her horsebox, stopping for a chat on the way. 

So when is the limit? And when does it become a bit mean on the horse?


----------



## Kub (2 June 2010)

I am very concious about this subject as I am on the bigger side and constantly worry that I am too big for horses. There are a lot I wouldn't even dream of sitting on. I'm 14st, though working on getting this down as I will be breaking my traditional next spring and although he's a heavy weight, I do worry that this is still too heavy for a rising 4 year old, would people agree?

I'm interested to see the replies as I think I'm a little deluded as to how much a horse can carry, and I think I would break most of them.... :eep:


----------



## R2R (2 June 2010)

I think 14 stone is fine, I am talking more like 20 (and that is not an exaggeration, either)


----------



## skint1 (2 June 2010)

There was a poster probably bigger than that on another US based board I go on, she had 2 horses. One looked fine to carry her, one did not, and the one that could carry her even looked uncomfortable when being asked to jump/trot/canter because her balance was off. 
She didn't want to hear it though.


----------



## bexwarren24 (2 June 2010)

I have no problem with bigger people ridding horses but agree it needs to be suited to the rider. I was at a competition a while ago and there was a HUGE woman riding a 16.2hh WB. She was hammering this horse over jumps and then beating it when it knocked poles down with its front legs. I was horrified, the horse could barely carry her weight let alone jump 3ft classes affectively with her weight leaning over him. He was such a genuine horse too and really did not deserve it


----------



## Starbucks (2 June 2010)

I think it should be like on racing yards and no one above 9 stone should be allowed to ride.  If someone is so lazy as to get above 9 stone then they dont deserve to ride.


----------



## bonny (2 June 2010)

Is that a joke ?


----------



## BFG (2 June 2010)

Starbucks said:



			I think it should be like on racing yards and no one above 9 stone should be allowed to ride.  If someone is so lazy as to get above 9 stone then they dont deserve to ride. 

Click to expand...

Tell me you are joking ????


----------



## R2R (2 June 2010)

LOL Starbucks


----------



## mystiandsunny (2 June 2010)

I find it fascinating how VERY fat people manage.  I'm not talking slightly obese here, but those people who struggle to walk fast/run because their extra weight is causing them physical problems.  How can they balance properly on a horse?  I've seen someone jumping who is so encumbered by their extra weight that they cannot fold properly.  

I don't think 'weight' itself is an issue, as taller people weigh more etc, so long as the horse is ok.


----------



## Serenity087 (2 June 2010)

My Mum rides occasionally, mind, occasionally, and she's really self conscious about her weight (not 20 stone, but not 14 stone!!).

She'll ride Dorey at times, and Dorey seems quite happy, but Mother is actually scared of the thing, so I have them on a lead rein and they never leave walk!

Depends on the horse though.  We've had a few that were 14-15hh that she's ridden but they've been well bred with legs like oak trees, so it worked okay!


----------



## zefragile (2 June 2010)

bonny said:



			Is that a joke ?
		
Click to expand...

Think it's fair to assume so 

I remember a thread like this, with Starbucks posting that people should ride suitable horses for their weight but the thread went a bit mental with people getting uber-defensive and all that


----------



## Chestnuttymare (2 June 2010)

Starbucks said:



			I think it should be like on racing yards and no one above 9 stone should be allowed to ride.  If someone is so lazy as to get above 9 stone then they dont deserve to ride. 

Click to expand...

PMSL I am 5'9 just over 10 stone and a size 10. If i was 9 stone or less i would be emaciated.


----------



## R2R (2 June 2010)

mystiandsunny said:



			I find it fascinating how VERY fat people manage.  I'm not talking slightly obese here, but those people who struggle to walk fast/run because their extra weight is causing them physical problems.  How can they balance properly on a horse?  I've seen someone jumping who is so encumbered by their extra weight that they cannot fold properly.  

I don't think 'weight' itself is an issue, as taller people weigh more etc, so long as the horse is ok.
		
Click to expand...

That is what I mean - how is it fair on horse or ride?


----------



## WoopsiiD (2 June 2010)

I am a very fat person.
I am aware of this fact so don't need a lecture please.......
I am addressing the issue by having a lifestyle change-not a diet. Since the start of the year I have lost 1 and a half stone but still have some way to go.
Now, because I know and more imortantly admit I am fat and in no fit state I have chosen not to ride until such a time that I feel fit enough to benefit the horse and not be a hindrance to its movement.
I also know that I will never be stick think so an arab is out of the question and a IDxTB more suited to me.
I don't agree with over weight people ridng horses not suited.


----------



## DAA83 (2 June 2010)

R2R said:



			I would like to say I dont have a problem on it IF the horse is suitable for the large person to ride. 

At a competition at the weekend, I witnessed a very (very) fat lady ride a finely built TB. The poor horse looked very miserable, and the woman didnt even dismount and loosten her girth after the test - instead opting to ride back to her horsebox, stopping for a chat on the way. 

So when is the limit? And when does it become a bit mean on the horse?
		
Click to expand...

I saw a fat person riding a bicycle yesterday. I swear to god I couldn't see the saddle as it had been consumed.


----------



## R2R (2 June 2010)

WoopsiiD said:



			I am a very fat person.
I am aware of this fact so don't need a lecture please.......
I am addressing the issue by having a lifestyle change-not a diet. Since the start of the year I have lost 1 and a half stone but still have some way to go.
Now, because I know and more imortantly admit I am fat and in no fit state I have chosen not to ride until such a time that I feel fit enough to benefit the horse and not be a hindrance to its movement.
I also know that I will never be stick think so an arab is out of the question and a IDxTB more suited to me.
I don't agree with over weight people ridng horses not suited.
		
Click to expand...

I applaud you for your commitment to get back in the saddle - it cant be easy And shows your determination 
My issue is people who are far less considerate of their steeds


----------



## teddyt (2 June 2010)

As well as the horses conformation I also think it depends on the ability of the rider. A 20 stone beginner will be worse than a 20 stone experienced rider. But then assuming the person has always been big even an experienced rider was a novice once.

Like it or not, horses werent designed to be ridden (anatomically speaking) and the heavier the rider the more weight per square inch there is on the horses back. Not forgetting on the end of the reins. A fat person just cannot be as supple as a thin person without training, so there provides another problem. A fat unsupple person will be worse on the horse than a thin unsupple person. 

Any tiny amount of uneven saddle fit will also be magnified with more weight on board. 

This isnt fattest, its just facts of biology and physics! I dont think there is a formula to work out whats ok, it depends on the horse, the rider and the saddle. Generally speaking though a fat rider is more likely to cause more problems quicker (than a rider of the same ability) due to the simple equation that more weight = more pressure.


----------



## WoopsiiD (2 June 2010)

R2R I hear you! LOL -would insert smiley but am yet to work out how?????
It pains me to watch them as I know what happens when a fatty is on a horse!
I don't believe any of them that say its fine, balance becomes an issue, folding for a jump....even trying to sit forward up hill all becomes harder for the rider so the poor horse......


----------



## BigRed (2 June 2010)

At Dressage competitions, I used to bump into a lady who was really quite large, she rode a very fine little appaloosa.  I have no idea what she weighed, but I have to say that little horse tippy toe'd around the arena as though his rider only weighed 8 stone. They were a successful pair in terms of winning.  The overall aesthetic picture was not great, but he was obviously not fussed by her weight.

I think you only have to look at the Quarterhorses who can carry a heavy man, plus a very heavy western saddle all day, to realise that horses can carry much heavier weights than we give them credit for.


----------



## china (2 June 2010)

chestnuttymare said:



			PMSL I am 5'9 just over 10 stone and a size 10. If i was 9 stone or less i would be emaciated.
		
Click to expand...

i was just about to type the same thing im 5.8 and 11 stone and admitedly on a diet while my  tb is off work but if i dieted down to 9 stones id look awfull haha. i dont mind if they have a horse that suits there weight.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (2 June 2010)

oops meant to add that I think it is fine if the horse is built for it but i have known and seen a few heavy people on quite fine or very young  horses and they have looked very uncomfortable. I just don't understand why they can't see that they are not suitable. I have always been very cautious about my weight because my girl is quite fine. 
and the argument that a 20 stone beginner will be worse than a 20 stone experienced rider, yeah i agree with that but if the horse is too fine for 20 stone then the experienced rider will be just as wrong for it as the novice.


----------



## Coffee_Bean (2 June 2010)

I agree I cringe when I see very large people riding unsuitable horses... I also think that even someone who is 15 stone, cannot be as balanced and fit as their 10st equivalent.... William FP must weigh 12/13st at least? But he is so balanced and light in his seat that I think this is completely different to a 5ft woman who is overweight at 13st. 

I also cringe seeing larger people riding very young horses, particularly 3/4yos, they are still developing and particularly for the initial backing I think they deserve to have a lighter "lump" on their back as possible. I agree with the earlier poster who said horses are not anatomically designed for riding- so true which is why so many have problems! No point denying, they aren't designed for us, so we must do all we can to make it as comfortable as possible.

Someone also said that horses can carry a lot more than we give them credit for... yeh i can pick my 11st dad up, doesn't mean its comfortable!! 

However, having said all that, I have no problem with larger people riding, as long as they are on a suitable horse


----------



## aimeejay (2 June 2010)

In my opinion an experienced rider who weighs a couple more stone than a novice rider is the better person to have on the horses back. I agree with Coffee_Bean though that a horse can carry weight but that  doesn't necessarily mean the horse is comfortable.
I have no problem with 'larger riders' as long as the horse is comfortable. They cannot have as much balance as a 'smaller rider' and this is a disadvantage to the rider and horse but  as long as the horse is fine with the rider I cannot see a problem.  However, I do hate to see  riders who are very, VERY, overweight but I applaud(sp?) any one who is willing to lose weight to be able to ride.
Sorry for the long post


----------



## indiat (2 June 2010)

Perhaps the issue here is not one of weight but fitness and awareness? Being aware of your weight, choosing a suitable mount to reflect this and being able to ride well so it doesn't affect your horse makes the question moot. For me, the problem is seeing seriously obese people taking up horse riding as a way to get fit (yep, seen this on a couple of occassions). Not only has the horse struggled to cope with a heavy rider whomping along on its back and hanging onto its mouth but the rider has no coordination. They have always come off and always hurt themselves badly too. I don't understand why someone would talk up a dangerous sport as a way to lose weight when they cannot walk for 20 minutes.


----------



## xRobyn (2 June 2010)

If a person struggles to carry themselves (day to day basis) then they, imo, cannot expect a horse to carry them. I'm 13st so not at all light, but I do recognise that should I put on 2 more stone I would not ride my horse until I had lost the weight. It is the riders choice to make the right decision


----------



## Tinkerbee (2 June 2010)

Personally I hate seeing fat people, never mind on a horse.


----------



## pastie2 (2 June 2010)

Tinkerbee said:



			Personally I hate seeing fat people, never mind on a horse.



Click to expand...

Well that, Tinkerbee is something we both agree on!


----------



## monkeybum13 (2 June 2010)

Starbucks said:



			I think it should be like on racing yards and no one above 9 stone should be allowed to ride.  If someone is so lazy as to get above 9 stone then they dont deserve to ride. 

Click to expand...


QR:
You're joking right? 

Whilst some people are larger than others I would prefer to see a "larger" balanced, kind rider than a twig who hauls at the mouth and doesn't ride well.

As for riding back to the box after her test, having a chat and not dismounting I do this all the time.


----------



## bugbee717 (2 June 2010)

It pains me to see overweight people riding too, but do not tar us all with the same brush.
My current weight is 18 yes, 18 stone.I went up to over 22 stone when I had my children. 

Trust me I eat less than everyone in my household, I have one meal a day, salad and chicken and that is it.I feed my oh and children and do not eat whist they eat. I can not take the wonder pills like some as I dont have a gall bladder.

If you want to call me lazy feel free, but if you do we can swop lives for a week.
I have three children 7, 5 and 2. Not forgetting the 4 dogs, oh and the 7 horses/ponies. I also work pretty much full time. Five of the ponies are stabled in winter which I do myself once the kids are at school, then I go to work.

I looked at many different breeds when I went to get my horse, I have a horse that if a light weight rider gets on he will take the pee, you have to be over 13 stone for him to notice that you are there. I have had many light weight riders on him just to see. My horse can lift me, yes all of my off the ground with his head.

If you can lose weight then well done to you, what ever way you have done it. I would never want my children to be fat like I am, at 18 I weighed 16 stone and was a huge size 16, yes I am tall as well, I was jumping and doing x country then.
I am more flexible then my trim oh, trust me I have to be with 3 small children.



As I have said please dont tar us all with the same brush 
not all fat people are unfit,  lazy people which do nothing.


----------



## otter2 (2 June 2010)

i can't stand seeing obese people ride either, and it pains me even more when they think making their horse fatter will make them able to carry their huge self even more, no! it's just even more useless fat for them to carry around. 

i also think just because a horse "can carry" a certain weight doesn't mean they should have to carry their maximum all the time. i'm certain my horse can carry someone heavier than me, but why should she have to endure more weight because i can't stop putting food in my mouth!!

and finally- anyone can lose weight! fair enough not everyone can be a size 6/8 or whatever, i'd look hideous if i was a size 6!! but everyone can shed excess fat! the amount of fat people i know who say they're trying to lose weight and it's not working while eating a grab bag of crisps or a foot long subway is insane! and they expect you to listen to them moaning and not comment?!!!


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (2 June 2010)

bugbee717 said:



			As I have said please dont tar us all with the same brush 
not all fat people are unfit,  lazy people which do nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Amen! As someone who has been at both ends of the weight spectrum (skinny and fat!), at 34, my body has seemed to settle in at 12 1/2- 13 stone (I'm 5'9") and although the weight tables say I'm "fat" for my height- i'm a damn site fitter than most people I know! I was shifting hay bales the other day from my friend's stables and she was amazed I could lift and toss them with ease, LOL. People also say form all the riding and cycling I do and how I'm always on the go with work and everything, I should be 8 stone but there you go, I'm  not.

I have a 15.3hh thoroughbred who is able to carry me easily with my heavy side saddle. I reckon the weight that Hattie carries is nearer to 15 stone with me, side saddle tack and my habit. We do dressage, hack out, and jump side saddle now and boy can she go!


----------



## pastie2 (2 June 2010)

would you have been the only fat person in Belson then?


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (2 June 2010)

iv nothing against larger people riding, as long as its on a suitable horse that can EASILY cope with teh weight(not just about manage to stagger around, i mean cope with absolute 200% ease).

i detest people riding horse that cannot carry them easily, theres a very very large girl on a US board i go on, i*think* she's around the 18 stone mark and she rides a fine 16hh tb!!! the horse is very light of bone, long backed and looks to struggle immensely.she just will not hear it though and that makes me furious!


----------



## martlin (2 June 2010)

I have it on good authority, that, inch for inch, fat is lighter than muscle


----------



## dozzie (2 June 2010)

bugbee717 said:



			Trust me I eat less than everyone in my household, I have one meal a day, salad and chicken and that is it.I feed my oh and children and do not eat whist they eat. I can not take the wonder pills like some as I dont have a gall bladder.

.
		
Click to expand...

That is actually quite a bad thing to do as your metabolic rate decreases when you dont eat.  In time you will continue to maintain the weight you are already or even put more weight on. Your body adapts to less food. So if you then start to eat your body will store the fat rather than burning it off. Far better to have breakfast such as cereal, then main meal at lunchtime and a salad for tea. A potato is good at lunchtime.  Celery or other veg inbetween for snacks and to keep the metabolism going. Eat healthily and have smaller portions but dont remove all fat from the diet. But no fast foods or microwave meals allowed! 



And then lots of exercise that gets your heart rate up and develops muscle.


----------



## otter2 (2 June 2010)

martlin said:



			I have it on good authority, that, inch for inch, fat is lighter than muscle

Click to expand...

true.. but i hate to think what i'd have to look like to weigh 20 stone from muscle!


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (2 June 2010)

My view is, if someone is very overweight they shouldn't expect a horse to cart them round all day, i do think (and i'm talking very, very overweight person) just because a horse can carry the weight, doesn't mean it should have to. I think if you are obese, then riding should be a reason to lose weight, not just buy a shire horse.


----------



## WelshMisfit (2 June 2010)

bugbee717 said:



			It pains me to see overweight people riding too, but do not tar us all with the same brush.
My current weight is 18 yes, 18 stone.I went up to over 22 stone when I had my children. 

Trust me I eat less than everyone in my household, I have one meal a day, salad and chicken and that is it.I feed my oh and children and do not eat whist they eat. I can not take the wonder pills like some as I dont have a gall bladder.

If you want to call me lazy feel free, but if you do we can swop lives for a week.
I have three children 7, 5 and 2. Not forgetting the 4 dogs, oh and the 7 horses/ponies. I also work pretty much full time. Five of the ponies are stabled in winter which I do myself once the kids are at school, then I go to work.

I looked at many different breeds when I went to get my horse, I have a horse that if a light weight rider gets on he will take the pee, you have to be over 13 stone for him to notice that you are there. I have had many light weight riders on him just to see. My horse can lift me, yes all of my off the ground with his head.

If you can lose weight then well done to you, what ever way you have done it. I would never want my children to be fat like I am, at 18 I weighed 16 stone and was a huge size 16, yes I am tall as well, I was jumping and doing x country then.
I am more flexible then my trim oh, trust me I have to be with 3 small children.



As I have said please dont tar us all with the same brush 
not all fat people are unfit,  lazy people which do nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Bl**dy well said. It really p***es me off when I hear people say overweight people can't ride and it's not fair on their horses.  I'm no lightweight, I'm not saying how much I weigh because it's nobodys business, but my horse carries me just fine and has done for the last 6 years. We do everything together, hacking, jumping, cross country, endurance, Le Trec and anything else we decide to have a go at. He's never been lame with me after doing an event and he'll do 15 miles on his toes all the way round.
As for flexibility, I can mount him from the ground if I have to (don't unless I absolutely have to!) whereas I know lots of people much lighter than me who can't mount their horses who are much smaller than mine. Lighter doesn't always mean more flexible. 
As for unfit, I'd like to see some of my friends do what I do! 
I would love to be a couple of stone lighter, don't get me wrong but please don't say I can't ride just because I'm a larger lady!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 June 2010)

I would like to know how really fat people ride to, i've put on 3 stone since getting pregnant, and i can barely lift myself off the sofa let alone squish my ponies right now.

However my mum is quite ermmmm.... obese.... and she rides, I dont think she has any problems balancing or anything, but she certainly wouldnt ride anything if she thought she was squishing it!


----------



## Spit That Out (2 June 2010)

I'm 17 stone...don't all faint, gasp or gag!!!

I'm not apologising to narrow minded people who live in their skinny bubbles. It's not my problem if you don't like seeing bigger people than you.

I don't sit around stuffing my face with cream cakes and I'm not going to make excuses like "it's my glands" or "I'm big built" but i have always been big and i have always ridden.

I have a Shire x TB and a Clydesdale. I wouldn't dream of getting on a TB, Arab or any other finer built horse. It would be cruel and it would look silly.

I have ridden my friends heavyweight hunters but wouldn't dream of riding her lighter WB.

I hope your sitting down but i also jump...just last weekend i came 3rd in a 1.10m class and the horse survived and i managed to "fold" or bend without my huge stomach getting in the way.

It makes me sad to think that even though we all have a common love (horses) we can't tolerate people differences.


----------



## levantosh (2 June 2010)

Starbucks said:



			I think it should be like on racing yards and no one above 9 stone should be allowed to ride.  If someone is so lazy as to get above 9 stone then they dont deserve to ride. 

Click to expand...

As a matter of fact Starbucks I am a point to point jockey that can make 12st and make 8st if I need to, your comments are appalling, I have worked in many racing yards and although they do have weight limits for certain horses it doesn't mean bigger people cant ride them. I agree you should have a horse to suit you weight. BUT on the other end of the scale I have seen skinny people putting massive bits in their horses mouths because they don't have the strength to hold them, so are you saying people under 8st shouldn't ride bigger horses?


----------



## martlin (2 June 2010)

I think you will find that Starbucks was joking, but never mind, you have your rant anyway


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (2 June 2010)

martlin said:



			I think you will find that Starbucks was joking, but never mind, you have your rant anyway

Click to expand...

I thought she was joking too, coz she used a  

ETA if 9 stone was the limit, many tall skinny peeps would be out too, I know tall girls who are over 10 stone but are slim  So think it was a joke.


----------



## guido16 (2 June 2010)

Dare I make a comment?

Actually, (for once) I`m sitting on the fence here. I`m not fat or skinny so the fence wont break, dont panic....

Bottom line - as long as the horses dont suffer and we all know our and our horses limitations then it shouldnt matter.

However, not aimed at anyone in particular, it does make me laugh that all the "larger" people feel the need to say how fit they are. 

You shouldnt be defending yourselves. You dont have to!


----------



## Onyxia (2 June 2010)

sarahsum1 said:



			My view is, if someone is very overweight they shouldn't expect a horse to cart them round all day, i do think (and i'm talking very, very overweight person) just because a horse can carry the weight, doesn't mean it should have to. I think if you are obese, then riding should be a reason to lose weight, not just buy a shire horse.
		
Click to expand...

Agree.
I am 5 ft 11 and 15 stone ATM.I wont be riding untill another 2 stone has come off.
No horse was made to carry a peron and we owe it to them to be as fit as possable so we dont cause them problems.


----------



## Wishful (2 June 2010)

William Fox-Pitt is unlikely to be much less than 11 and a half stone - my OH can comfortably weigh 11 stone at 6 foot (very light build, strong but not bulky due to work requirements).  Much less than that and he'd look like a skeleton - and that's with him being a light build.

The 9 stone max might well apply to flat race yards (hence few jockeys and lads being over about 5'8) but NH limits will be higher - pointers can carry weights over 12 stone in races, and wouldn't appear to struggle...


----------



## levantosh (2 June 2010)

Its not a case of having a rant its a case of being offended! Large people have as much right to ride a horse as a skinny.


----------



## martlin (2 June 2010)

levantosh said:



			Its not a case of having a rant its a case of being offended! Large people have as much right to ride a horse as a skinny.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't change the fact you got the wrong end of the stick with Starbuck's post... never mind.


----------



## miss_c (2 June 2010)

Anybody want to buy Genie then?  It appears I'm too heavy to ride so will just have to sell up.


----------



## Onyxia (2 June 2010)

And sine it wont let me edit, WFP is 1m95 and 80 kg(or 6 ft 4 and 12 stone 8 in old money  ).   http://www.olympics.org.uk/athleterecord.aspx?at=3365


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (2 June 2010)

Right, i have not watched the whole video, but it is this sort of thing that makes me cringe:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYAWb3jbtoU&NR=1


----------



## LickettySplit (2 June 2010)

Can anyone smell a troll?????

I'm tall and well above 9 stone and my mare barely even registers that I'm on board  *stickstwofingersupatStarbucks*


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (2 June 2010)

Chestnut_Fan said:



			Can anyone smell a troll?????

I'm tall and well above 9 stone and my mare barely even registers that I'm on board  *stickstwofingersupatStarbucks*
		
Click to expand...

She was joking!


----------



## Tinypony (2 June 2010)

Listen... Starbucks was JOKING.


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 June 2010)

sarahsum1 said:



			Right, i have not watched the whole video, but it is this sort of thing that makes me cringe:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYAWb3jbtoU&NR=1

Click to expand...


dont worry that ponies safe... fat lady really couldnt get on!


----------



## TinselRider (2 June 2010)

SM1 : That video is awfull!!! 

Personally I cannot stand seeing very overweight people on horses that are not suitable  

I feel bad enough getting on Ban (16hh) at 10.2st


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (2 June 2010)

MistralS_shining said:



			dont worry that ponies safe... fat lady really couldnt get on!
		
Click to expand...

 I know! Didn't stop her trying though, now am i right in thinking she would be too big for that pony?


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (2 June 2010)

boogles said:



			SM1 : That video is awfull!!! 

Personally I cannot stand seeing very overweight people on horses that are not suitable  

I feel bad enough getting on Ban (16hh) at 10.2st 

Click to expand...

I think you can consider yourself perfectly fine for your horse! He won't even know you're there!


----------



## otter2 (2 June 2010)

sarahsum1 said:



			Right, i have not watched the whole video, but it is this sort of thing that makes me cringe:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYAWb3jbtoU&NR=1

Click to expand...

that's hideous!! she can't even step onto the pony without falling onto her fat bum- good old gravity putting her where she deserves so she can't squash the pony!
how anyone can think someone of that size should be allowed to ride is crazy! she's out of breath just standing up!!

my horse means the world to me and i could never be so selfish that i would make her endure so much flubber if i got to that kind of size!


----------



## china (2 June 2010)

i dont think its the height of the horse that matters. im 11 stone and i wouldnt worry about getting on our 13.2 sec c stallion at work coz hes got a leg in each corner! if your horse is 14.2 but chunky like a cob and can carry your happily then i dont see the worry. i wouldnt want to see a horse that clearly doesnt want to carry someone, and iv seen a few this year.


----------



## zefragile (2 June 2010)

Oh my god! Do people not bother to read threads, or do they just pick out the parts that are "offensive" to them?!
If you're heavy but have a suitable horse THAT'S FINE.
If you're heavy and are riding an unsuitable horse THAT'S NOT FINE.
If you're incredibly obese it's unfair to expect a horse to carry you.


----------



## pastie2 (2 June 2010)

zefragile said:



			Oh my god! Do people not bother to read threads, or do they just pick out the parts that are "offensive" to them?!
If you're heavy but have a suitable horse THAT'S FINE.
If you're heavy and are riding an unsuitable horse THAT'S NOT FINE.
If you're incredibly obese it's unfair to expect a horse to carry you.
		
Click to expand...

In a nut shell!!


----------



## china (2 June 2010)

chill your beans!


----------



## Kaylum (2 June 2010)

Thats cool I hate seeing ugly people on horses.  The poor horse.  Dont have a problem with overweight people my friend is on the heavy side can ride better than most.


----------



## blueneonrainbow (2 June 2010)

I took up riding again to lose weight after a 10 year break - i weighed almost 14 stone this time last year, now I am 12st 11lbs and so pleased with myself, theres still more to come off. a change in eating habits and riding twice a week has done this for me. The place I ride at has lots of cobs and horses suitable for weight and none of them seem to struggle - if they were, Id get off again or better yet not get on in the first place. Im also much fitter now than I was before but wasnt doing hardly any exercise before i started riding again - maybe not fair on the horses but Im getting my co-ordination and balance back again so feel im less of a burden. I am careful not to ask the horse to do something I dont feel he can do with me on his back i.e large jumps etc. we keep it small and steady unless Im on one of the bigger horses that are bred for weight carrying. that video of that woman trying to get on - just sickening.


----------



## Rollin (2 June 2010)

bugbee717 said:



			It pains me to see overweight people riding too, but do not tar us all with the same brush.
My current weight is 18 yes, 18 stone.I went up to over 22 stone when I had my children. 

Trust me I eat less than everyone in my household, I have one meal a day, salad and chicken and that is it.I feed my oh and children and do not eat whist they eat. I can not take the wonder pills like some as I dont have a gall bladder.

If you want to call me lazy feel free, but if you do we can swop lives for a week.
I have three children 7, 5 and 2. Not forgetting the 4 dogs, oh and the 7 horses/ponies. I also work pretty much full time. Five of the ponies are stabled in winter which I do myself once the kids are at school, then I go to work.

I looked at many different breeds when I went to get my horse, I have a horse that if a light weight rider gets on he will take the pee, you have to be over 13 stone for him to notice that you are there. I have had many light weight riders on him just to see. My horse can lift me, yes all of my off the ground with his head.

If you can lose weight then well done to you, what ever way you have done it. I would never want my children to be fat like I am, at 18 I weighed 16 stone and was a huge size 16, yes I am tall as well, I was jumping and doing x country then.
I am more flexible then my trim oh, trust me I have to be with 3 small children.



As I have said please dont tar us all with the same brush 
not all fat people are unfit,  lazy people which do nothing.
		
Click to expand...

My husband had a weight problem all his life.  When he weighed 14 st he was told by his Cardiologist he should lose a stone, he gained another stone and did every diet under the sun.

I moved to France he followed when he retired and steadily lost weight - a stone in the first six months and another in the next year.  He does not diet at all now.  We eat a three course lunch every day with wine. He can eat as much as he wants.  He is just very active, dog walking and mucking out and we don't ever snack.


----------



## Starbucks (2 June 2010)

levantosh said:



			As a matter of fact Starbucks I am a point to point jockey that can make 12st and make 8st if I need to, your comments are appalling, I have worked in many racing yards and although they do have weight limits for certain horses it doesn't mean bigger people cant ride them. I agree you should have a horse to suit you weight. BUT on the other end of the scale I have seen skinny people putting massive bits in their horses mouths because they don't have the strength to hold them, so are you saying people under 8st shouldn't ride bigger horses?
		
Click to expand...

OMG.  JOKE!!  I knew someone would bite... hehe!!!


----------



## danielle23 (2 June 2010)

I remember at college doing BHS exams and the examiner failed a girl because she said she was too overweight and unfit!!! How rude!!! She wasnt really that big!!! But unfit yes :/
She was on horses more than capable of carrying her weight and was a strong rider, did everything right, jumped a course etc
She was crying her eyes out bless her 
I also think the horse has to be suitable to the rider with experience/weight factors


----------



## zefragile (2 June 2010)

levantosh said:



			BUT on the other end of the scale I have seen skinny people putting massive bits in their horses mouths because they don't have the strength to hold them, so are you saying people under 8st shouldn't ride bigger horses?
		
Click to expand...

Since when does more weight = more strength?


----------



## lexibell (2 June 2010)

ok because these weight posts wind me up and I dont mind putting myself out there 

tell me what your thoughts are of this horse/rider combination

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3880093&id=643614650&saved#!/album.php?aid=179294&id=643614650

am I too big for this relatively fine boned TB????

let me know what you think then I'll tell you how much I weigh


----------



## china (2 June 2010)

no i dont think you are, hes hardly buckling underneath you lol!  you look tall (thats just a general comment not your to tall for him)


----------



## MrsMozart (2 June 2010)

Starbucks said:



			I think it should be like on racing yards and no one above 9 stone should be allowed to ride.  If someone is so lazy as to get above 9 stone then they don&#8217;t deserve to ride. 

Click to expand...

I shall go and have myself shot immediately.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (2 June 2010)

MrsMozart said:



			I shall go and have myself shot immediately.




Click to expand...

 Mrs M's are excused from this rule


----------



## Mike007 (2 June 2010)

lexibell said:



			ok because these weight posts wind me up and I dont mind putting myself out there 

tell me what your thoughts are of this horse/rider combination

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3880093&id=643614650&saved#!/album.php?aid=179294&id=643614650

am I too big for this relatively fine boned TB????

let me know what you think then I'll tell you how much I weigh 

Click to expand...

You wicked pony squisher!And he,s not properly tacked up ,.Shouldnt his mouth be tightly strapped shut and have a bit with massive curb action. A snaffle!  really ! How 20th century.He looks far too comfortable for his own good.


----------



## MrsMozart (2 June 2010)

sarahsum1 said:



 Mrs M's are excused from this rule 

Click to expand...

That's alright then 

I'll go and get the hot choccy cauldron on, and I think I have some popcorn somewhere....


----------



## MrsMozart (2 June 2010)

lexibell said:



			ok because these weight posts wind me up and I dont mind putting myself out there 

tell me what your thoughts are of this horse/rider combination

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3880093&id=643614650&saved#!/album.php?aid=179294&id=643614650

am I too big for this relatively fine boned TB????

let me know what you think then I'll tell you how much I weigh 

Click to expand...

Can't get on Facebook!


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (2 June 2010)

MrsMozart said:



			That's alright then 

I'll go and get the hot choccy cauldron on, and I think I have some popcorn somewhere....










Click to expand...

Perfecto


----------



## Mike007 (2 June 2010)

Your loss mrs M.He,s a nice horse.


----------



## lexibell (2 June 2010)

lol shameful pony torture!!! imagine it - riding a exracer in a snaffle clearly a work of a crazed and deranged pony beater!!! 

Mrs M I cant seem to get the pictures to work sorry, you'll just have to imagine a whale riding a shetland!! 


Seriously though, I really do want to know what you all think??


----------



## Mithras (2 June 2010)

Horses can generally carry more than you think but I do think when you add jumping into the equation, its unfair to expect them to carry a heavyweight rider unless its a large, powerful horse.  There are plenty of large horses about, I have a 17.1 middleweight at the moment for my 5 feet 1 and 52kg stature.  He's a big powerful horse, but well behaved, but I find the heavier riders are generally too scared to ride him.  I actually find that as a smaller rider with relatively short legs in relation to the horse's body, I feel more secure on a large, powerful horse with a well developed shoulder, than on a smaller, more weedy type of horse.  When I ride smaller horses, they feel really quite small and weak to me now, so goodness knows what they must feel like to someone nearly double my weight.  Almost as if they could carry the horse, rather than the other way around?


----------



## tiggycat (2 June 2010)

Well, I am new to this forum, but shall have my 2 penneth nonetheless.
Firstly, I am somewhat offended by some of what I have read on here, from a fuller fillies perspective! 
Secondly, I am surprised that someone who is terribly pc hasnt lost the plot about it! I cant help feeling that if this were a discussion about someone of an ethnic origin not being allowed or able to do something because of said origin admin would of pulled it very quickly!
Moving on, I am 14 stone and 5 foot!  I ride a 14 2 arab, (joke)
I dont have my own horse anymore, but previously when 3 stone heavier, I rode a clydesdale.
I ride my friends horse now and she is a 14 3 section d, very heavy and I was worried that I was too heavy for her, however, she moves very quickly with me onboard and doesnt appear uncomfortable, that said, I do worry about it. I have lost 3 stone since December and hope to lose more.
I am not lazy, there are days when I muck out, turn out, feed and bring in 10 horses! I am fit in every other way, I can actually do the splits still! Not that it has a baring on my riding  Just thought I would drop that in there!
I also work more or less full time, run my house, am a single parent to 2 girls and look after my year old grandchild regularly, that alone is no mean feat!
Not all large people are lazy Jeremy Kyle candidates!


----------



## zefragile (2 June 2010)

tiggycat, the more offensive comments on this thread are blatantly a joke.
You obviously ride horses that are suitable for your weight, which is not what the problem is. The problem is when people are riding horses which are not suitable for their weight- and I don't see how that is remotely offensive?


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 June 2010)

When you get on a donkey and a similar thing to this happens...... GET OFF QUICK!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JFZTWm4Ndk&feature=related

as for pony squishers... i dont think we really have any on here.


----------



## lexibell (2 June 2010)

Mike -  making the assumption that the nice horse your referring to is my boy 

Thank you

I do consider my slef 'large' granted im smallere than I used to be but Im no Kate Moss!!

I weigh just over 13 stone and am 5ft8

I personally dont think Im too big for my TB, un less anyone else thinks otherwise??

I really think you cant pick a number and say under that is fine and over it not. it really is down to the horse and the build and fitness level of the rider.


----------



## tiggycat (2 June 2010)

zefragile said:



			tiggycat, the more offensive comments on this thread are blatantly a joke.
You obviously ride horses that are suitable for your weight, which is not what the problem is. The problem is when people are riding horses which are not suitable for their weight- and I don't see how that is remotely offensive?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but I do find it offensive, as I said if it was about ethnicity people would be up in arms, even as a joke I find it offensive. I am very concious of my weight and it is hard enough to be taken seriously as a rider or in any other way.
I do however understand what people are saying. 
I was once on a yard where a lady of about 20 stone, no exageration (sp) had 2 tb, they were not heavy at all and one of them not only had a dipped back, but also was obviously uncomfortable with her on him, he performed wonderfully with a much smaller rider of approx 8 stone. The owner however would not have a bar of it and carried on.


----------



## MrsMozart (2 June 2010)

lexibell said:



			lol shameful pony torture!!! imagine it - riding a exracer in a snaffle clearly a work of a crazed and deranged pony beater!!! 

Mrs M I cant seem to get the pictures to work sorry, you'll just have to imagine a whale riding a shetland!! 


Seriously though, I really do want to know what you all think??
		
Click to expand...

Blast! 

Will have to go and harrumph to self...

I'm guessing it's not one of these then?


----------



## Bills (2 June 2010)

Its not just adults, was at a show on Monday and this poor little pony staggered past with a big fat kid on, literally could see the poor ponies back becoming more dipped by the second!! Don't blame the child tho, the parents obviously seriously over feed him/her (couldn't tell) and haven't advised the child he/she was far too big for pony and was seriously squishing it!! Stunning pony too, wanted to save the poor bugger!!


----------



## zefragile (2 June 2010)

tiggycat said:



			Sorry, but I do find it offensive, as I said if it was about ethnicity people would be up in arms, even as a joke I find it offensive. I am very concious of my weight and it is hard enough to be taken seriously as a rider or in any other way.
I do however understand what people are saying. 
I was once on a yard where a lady of about 20 stone, no exageration (sp) had 2 tb, they were not heavy at all and one of them not only had a dipped back, but also was obviously uncomfortable with her on him, he performed wonderfully with a much smaller rider of approx 8 stone. The owner however would not have a bar of it and carried on.
		
Click to expand...

Ethnicity has no bearing on welfare, weight does. Your example of the lady on your old yard is the type of thing that I have an issue with.


----------



## Bills (2 June 2010)

Lexibell - I really do not think you are too big for your horse.

Hell im 10 stone and have been known to sit on the odd pony when its being a tit *insert shocked smiley* (dont know how to do it!)
Trust me with my fat arse it soon realises being a tit is not worth it lol!!


----------



## tiggycat (2 June 2010)

zefragile said:



			Ethnicity has no bearing on welfare, weight does. Your example of the lady on your old yard is the type of thing that I have an issue with.
		
Click to expand...

No ethincity doesnt have a bearing on it, you are right, however, my example was one of pc diversity and as a "fuller filly" I found it offensive. In our so called pc society ( I am not saying this as my own opinion) I feel that if we said
" I didnt loan my pony to here because she was polish" people would be screaming about it!
I am not saying it to cause offensive, just my opinion


----------



## zefragile (2 June 2010)

tiggycat said:



			No ethincity doesnt have a bearing on it, you are right, however, my example was one of pc diversity and as a "fuller filly" I found it offensive. In our so called pc society ( I am not saying this as my own opinion) I feel that if we said
" I didnt loan my pony to here because she was polish" people would be screaming about it!
I am not saying it to cause offensive, just my opinion
		
Click to expand...

I honestly don't understand how you can compare it? You obviously agree with the gist of the thread because you had an issue with the lady and her tb's. You wouldn't loan a pony to someone who was to heavy for it, would you. Nobody is saying that "fuller fillies" shouldn't be able to ride- more that people should ride horses suitable for their weight, and if they are really obese then they shouldn't ride at all because it is unfair on the horse. That isn't being un-PC or fattist or whatever, it's just wanting the best for horses.
The post about people over 9 stone not riding is just a joke, there to get a reaction.


----------



## TheoryX1 (2 June 2010)

Ladies, do you want to hear something really, really shocking?  My 14.3 hh mw irish cob, with lots of bone and a nice deep girth, who rides like an armchair was previously ridden by a 25 STONE rider.  I am not exaggerating!  I bought him from a riding school - I had returned to riding at 40 something after a 20  year gap because I couldnt get horses out of my system.  Fell in love with a black cob who I ended up buying within the year.  Kept him on working livery at the same riding school, as was first horse owner, was dead busy and felt I needed the support.  Found out from my then instructor, who worked there that he was being ridden 1 or 2 times a week by a rider that size, because she loved him and wanted to ride to lose weight.  He came off working livery straight away.  I am 5 foot 5 and am not slim, but certainly not obese and by our reckoning he will carry about 16 stones easily (I dont weigh anything like this).  No wonder when he was vetted that it was found he had middle back soreness (not there now).  Said large lady was dead upset when he no was no longer available to ride.  Said riding school (now bankrupt) was a BHS approved one as well.  The odd thing is that he carried her without complaint, but it couldnt be right, could it?


----------



## tiggycat (2 June 2010)

zefragile said:



			I honestly don't understand how you can compare it? You obviously agree with the gist of the thread because you had an issue with the lady and her tb's. You wouldn't loan a pony to someone who was to heavy for it, would you. Nobody is saying that "fuller fillies" shouldn't be able to ride- more that people should ride horses suitable for their weight, and if they are really obese then they shouldn't ride at all because it is unfair on the horse. That isn't being un-PC or fattist or whatever, it's just wanting the best for horses.
The post about people over 9 stone not riding is just a joke, there to get a reaction.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, and reaction it has got 
I have to say however, that some people were actually saying that people over a certain weight shouldnt ride and one went on to say how ALL fat people are lazy and obviously eat too much and that one really didnt come across as a joke!


----------



## Mithras (2 June 2010)

I don't think horses are generally interested in whether people are offended or not, I just think that we as humans ought to place more importance on whether we will hurt them to force them to carry our weight, than on offending people...


----------



## Izzwizz (2 June 2010)

7 years ago I weighed 14st and Im 5'6.  Then we got Holly, initially for my daughter but it ended up resurrecting (sp)? my own passion for horses.  It spurred me on to lose weight and I slimmed down to 11st 2 without realising it.  Just found being more active I thought about food less and less.  Also a turning point was when I tried to get on Holly and struggled to lift my leg over the saddle.  Have to say I was quite fit when I was big but I do feel a lot better for having lost the extra pounds now.  Holly bless her is no longer with us now as she died from a broken leg nearly 5 yrs ago but I do have Izzy and have stayed the same weight give or take a pound or 2.  I tried every diet under the sun and spent loads of money going to Slimming Clubs but horses were/are the best diet ever.  So those of you slimming, keep at it it will be worth it.  As long as your happy with however you are and your horse is suitable for carrying you, then it really doesnt matter.


----------



## guido16 (2 June 2010)

Good god, this country really p*sses me off. 
Are we not allowed an opinion of our own on anything these days.

this thread has nothing to do with being "un PC", as zefragile says!

I WOULDNT loan my horse to a POLISH person if they were to fat for it to carry them. That makes it a welfare issue.
Or would you say I`m refusing becuase they are polish?


----------



## Dubsie (2 June 2010)

martlin said:



			I have it on good authority, that, inch for inch, fat is lighter than muscle

Click to expand...

This is absolutely true and why my daughter is VERY heavy for a 10 year old (I'm guessing at least 7 1/2 stone as she was 7 stone last summer and is 4 inches taller).  They just measured and weighed all the Year 6 and we get a report back. I'm quite sure her report will say she is overweight, but she hasn't an ounce of fat on her at all, her osteopath says she has never seen such well developed leg muscles on a child (boy or girl) her age, it's all the riding and running she does.


----------



## tiggycat (2 June 2010)

TheoryX1 said:



			Ladies, do you want to hear something really, really shocking?  My 14.3 hh mw irish cob, with lots of bone and a nice deep girth, who rides like an armchair was previously ridden by a 25 STONE rider.  I am not exaggerating!  I bought him from a riding school - I had returned to riding at 40 something after a 20  year gap because I couldnt get horses out of my system.  Fell in love with a black cob who I ended up buying within the year.  Kept him on working livery at the same riding school, as was first horse owner, was dead busy and felt I needed the support.  Found out from my then instructor, who worked there that he was being ridden 1 or 2 times a week by a rider that size, because she loved him and wanted to ride to lose weight.  He came off working livery straight away.  I am 5 foot 5 and am not slim, but certainly not obese and by our reckoning he will carry about 16 stones easily (I dont weigh anything like this).  No wonder when he was vetted that it was found he had middle back soreness (not there now).  Said large lady was dead upset when he no was no longer available to ride.  Said riding school (now bankrupt) was a BHS approved one as well.  The odd thing is that he carried her without complaint, but it couldnt be right, could it?
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, that is truely shocking!  It really is a hard one though, can we say that she shouldnt of been allowed to ride? Can we in todays society say this without fear of some left wing pc nutjob saying it is fattest?
I had a shetland/fallabella and a lady on the yard sat on him bareback from the field, she was about 5ft 6 and approx 12 stone. She said a ****land was more than capable of this, I told her not to do it again!


----------



## Mike007 (2 June 2010)

As a general rule, a horse with a reasonable amount of bone and good conformation,can carry up to 20% of its body weight,long term,and up to 25% for short periods . The saddle should not apply more than 1.5 lbs per square inch pressure to the back.


----------



## tiggycat (2 June 2010)

guido16 said:



			Good god, this country really p*sses me off. 
Are we not allowed an opinion of our own on anything these days.

this thread has nothing to do with being "un PC", as zefragile says!

I WOULDNT loan my horse to a POLISH person if they were to fat for it to carry them. That makes it a welfare issue.
Or would you say I`m refusing becuase they are polish?
		
Click to expand...

and I am not saying I disagree, but you can bet your life someone would say it is a polish thing rather than a weight thing!


----------



## tiggycat (2 June 2010)

So would we say for instance that a suffolk punch could carry someone of 25 stone?


----------



## guido16 (2 June 2010)

I`m not even going to mention a suffolk punch!

Surely that would mean I was having a go at gingers......


----------



## tiggycat (2 June 2010)

now now, surely you mean redheads?


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (2 June 2010)

sarahsum1 said:



			My view is, if someone is very overweight they shouldn't expect a horse to cart them round all day, i do think (and i'm talking very, very overweight person) just because a horse can carry the weight, doesn't mean it should have to. I think if you are obese, then riding should be a reason to lose weight, not just buy a shire horse.
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe all this cr~p!!!!!!!!1  What gives anyone on here the right to say how much anyone should weigh before they can ride or what they should ride.  I am not hugely fat, but have been somewhat bigger.  There are far far worst issues in life that large people on smallish horses...anyway what's the saying "an ounce of blood is worth an inch of bone".  

So I say if you are big or bigger ride what you like, enjoy and ignore what some on here are saying.  Some people need to get a life and let others enjoy theirs.


----------



## SO1 (2 June 2010)

I think it is about having the right horse for your size - there is nothing wrong with heavier people riding as long as they have a horse that has enough bone to carry them.

There are slim people who are tall and quite heavy if they got on say a 12.2 show pony this would be worse than a fatter person of 20 stone getting on a weight carrying cob or shire type.

More horses' backs are damaged by a badly fitting saddle than being ridden by larger rider.

I myself am very short and light and not very strong so I have a medium sized pony but I don't have a problem seeing larger people riding many stronger/larger horses go much better with large people on than a small pea sized person like myself.


----------



## Mike007 (2 June 2010)

At 25 stone plus saddle,the rider would be slightly over 20%,but the problem would be the pressure on the back from the saddle.It would need to be a very large saddle 20 inch at least .I doubt that the horse would have enough back to take it.


----------



## guido16 (2 June 2010)

tiggycat said:



			now now, surely you mean redheads?
		
Click to expand...


of course, oops, I meant red head. Or should I say "non blonde", mind you, that might offend the blonds.. Oh hell.


----------



## ginginandtonic (2 June 2010)

I think if the horse is suitable for the rider and the rider is balanced, there shouldn't be a problem....that said...

I am overweight.  I have a medical problem which since April last year I am gradually controlling with medication and have lost 4 stone since April 29th 2009.  My horse was backed last summer and I until early this year when I had lost around 3 stone I didn't ride him for more than 20 mins or so in walk because I was very conscious of my weight.  I still have a long way to go weight wise but I ride my horse accordingly and will not do too much with him until am a more reasonable weight.. despite him being able to carry me fine IMO.

This is me on him.  He is 16hh and part shire.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (2 June 2010)

chestnuttymare said:



			PMSL I am 5'9 just over 10 stone and a size 10. If i was 9 stone or less i would be emaciated.
		
Click to expand...

aww feel stoopid now, i thought she was serious. I think all the stuff on here tonight has eradicated my sense of humour!! 

That woman trying to get on that pony looked upset that she couldn't, do you think that she would have been upset if it had keeled over with her weight!


----------



## zefragile (2 June 2010)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			I can't believe all this cr~p!!!!!!!!1  What gives anyone on here the right to say how much anyone should weigh before they can ride or what they should ride.  I am not hugely fat, but have been somewhat bigger.  There are far far worst issues in life that large people on smallish horses...anyway what's the saying "an ounce of blood is worth an inch of bone".  

So I say if you are big or bigger ride what you like, enjoy and ignore what some on here are saying.  Some people need to get a life and let others enjoy theirs.
		
Click to expand...

What gives anyone the right to say that hugely obese people shouldn't expect a horse to carry them? The horses welfare, that's what. I'm sure there are worse issues in life, but that does not justify it.
If you're not hugely fat, and you have a suitable horse, then that is NOT an issue.


----------



## Mike007 (2 June 2010)

Well done with the diet,I know how hard it is. He,s a nice horse.


----------



## martlin (2 June 2010)

Being Polish myself, I'm following the latter part of this thread with more than a bit of amusement...

disclaimer - I am 5'5''ish and about 11st (size 10/12)


----------



## guido16 (2 June 2010)

martlin said:



 Being Polish myself, I'm following the latter part of this thread with more than a bit of amusement...

disclaimer - I am 5'5''ish and about 11st (size 10/12)
		
Click to expand...

Well your no use are you?

How on earth can I pick on you if your not polish AND fat?

Go and eat some pies and dont come back until you have......lol

I`m sure that I will now get blasted by some people for suggesting fat people eats pies......he he


----------



## xxxloz123 (2 June 2010)

Starbucks said:



			I think it should be like on racing yards and no one above 9 stone should be allowed to ride.  If someone is so lazy as to get above 9 stone then they dont deserve to ride. 

Click to expand...

I do to hope this was a joke! 
I think we all worry way to much these days when it come to the subject about weight when it comes to riding. yes I agree that heavier people should not ride the finer and smaller horses but a lot are capable of carrying a lot more than 9 stone! Christ if they were that feeble they wouldnt have been used in wars... I should imagine their armour weighed 9 stone let alone a rider on top....


----------



## martlin (2 June 2010)

guido16 said:



			Well your no use are you?

How on earth can I pick on you if your not polish AND fat?

Go and eat some pies and dont come back until you have......lol

I`m sure that I will now get blasted by some people for suggesting fat people eats pies......he he
		
Click to expand...

I think I'm rather chubby personally


----------



## WishfulThinker (2 June 2010)

R2R said:



			I would like to say I dont have a problem on it IF the horse is suitable for the large person to ride. 

At a competition at the weekend, I witnessed a very (very) fat lady ride a finely built TB. The poor horse looked very miserable, and the woman didnt even dismount and loosten her girth after the test - instead opting to ride back to her horsebox, stopping for a chat on the way. 

So when is the limit? And when does it become a bit mean on the horse?
		
Click to expand...

This wasnt in Scotland was it?  I know of someone fitting that description.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (2 June 2010)

guido16 said:



			I`m not even going to mention a suffolk punch!

Surely that would mean I was having a go at gingers......
		
Click to expand...

Pmsl oih my mum had ginger hair before it went grey  I have brown hair  Thanks god for daddy 

P.s Jokings


----------



## guido16 (2 June 2010)

Size 10/12 - chubby? really?    I think not....

But if you say your chubby I will take your word for it. I POINT BLANK refuse to let you ride my horses. 

You shouldnt be allowed on a yard, let alone near a horse. cruel cruel cruel.

Dont suppose you happen to have ginger hair do you?


----------



## martlin (2 June 2010)

guido16 said:



			Size 10/12 - chubby? really?    I think not....

But if you say your chubby I will take your word for it. I POINT BLANK refuse to let you ride my horses. 

You shouldnt be allowed on a yard, let alone near a horse. cruel cruel cruel.

Dont suppose you happen to have ginger hair do you?
		
Click to expand...

I have a ginger haired groom if that helps at all?


----------



## Cliqmo (2 June 2010)

Bills said:



			Lexibell - I really do not think you are too big for your horse.

Hell im 10 stone and have been known to sit on the odd pony when its being a tit *insert shocked smiley* (dont know how to do it!)
Trust me with my fat arse it soon realises being a tit is not worth it lol!! 

Click to expand...


Tut tut tut not knowing the most important smilies! 

: mad : = 
: eek :  = 
: rolleyes : =  

You will find them all invaluable


----------



## guido16 (2 June 2010)

martlin said:



			I have a ginger haired groom if that helps at all?

Click to expand...

If she is a single mother with lesbian tendencies then I think it could work............


----------



## martlin (2 June 2010)

Damn, she is straight, not single and childless...


----------



## guido16 (2 June 2010)

OK, dont panic, I`m sure we could find something.

Is she Welsh?     (runs and hides - surely that will upset someone.... )


----------



## martlin (2 June 2010)

guido16 said:



			OK, dont panic, I`m sure we could find something.

Is she Welsh?     (runs and hides - surely that will upset someone.... )
		
Click to expand...

As a matter of fact, she almost is (mum is Welsh)
If she reads it, she's gonna kill me


----------



## HollyWoozle (3 June 2010)

I too think that seriously overweight people should not expect a horse to carry them, though there are horses that can obviously carry a decent amount of weight without issue and this is fine by me. 

What is not fine by me is seriously obese people who are offended when others voice the opinion that they shouldn't ride. I don't care how you got to be so overweight, whether it's your fault or not, horses are not designed to carry us and there are some weights which are simply not suitable to put on a horse's back (though I don't know what I would class as the cut off point and I'm not an expert obviously). It is not 'sizeist' to suggest that you shouldn't ride, it is not a personal attack on you, it is just the fact that it's cruel. Horses are not machines that can carry an infinite amount of weight.

If you are an overweight rider then please don't jump down my throat! I have been an overweight rider and I'm sure some would stay I still am one (or at least a slightly chubby one). I am not suggesting that overweight people shouldn't ride, I am just sharing the opinion of many on here that such riders should have a suitable horse. I also think that there's a point where people should say to themselves "I am too overweight to ride so if I want to get on a horse, I need to lose weight first." I rode when I weighed more but feel far happier knowing that my horse carries less.

For the record, I'm 5'8" and used to weigh about 13st 10 and now weigh a little over 11st (and hoping to shift a little bit more).


----------



## guido16 (3 June 2010)

LOL, so she is half welsh and violent, doesnt surprise me of a welsh person, their all mad.... (body armour now on)


p.s - damn smilies wont work on this computer otherwise I may have used a few.....


----------



## martlin (3 June 2010)

guido16 said:



			LOL, so she is half welsh and violent, doesnt surprise me of a welsh person, their all mad.... (body armour now on)


p.s - damn smilies wont work on this computer otherwise I may have used a few.....
		
Click to expand...

I have a feeling I should refrain from comment
Can we get back to being Polish and chubby, please? It's a much safer subject


----------



## guido16 (3 June 2010)

Hell, just call me a jock. I am sure I`m meant to be offended by it..


----------



## Persephone (3 June 2010)

DAA83 said:



			I saw a fat person riding a bicycle yesterday. I swear to god I couldn't see the saddle as it had been consumed.
		
Click to expand...

Good on that fat person for getting on a bicycle.


----------



## KitKat_89 (3 June 2010)

martlin said:



			As a matter of fact, she almost is (mum is Welsh)
If she reads it, she's gonna kill me

Click to expand...


She may not kill you.....but the OH is not impressed that I have just woken him up by giggling histericly at the laptop!  (yes yes I know its 11AM but...)

I'm just jelous of the fat people riding - at least when it all goes tits up they have more padding for landing on! (though im not doing too badly for that myself....) 

And as for Polish and chubby... *rolls eyes*


----------



## minesadouble (3 June 2010)

Haven't read all of the replies but had to tell a funny story - 

A few years ago an Australian chap came to stay and work for a very well known show producer in our area. At the time my mum had a pony with the producer, and was at a show when the Australian started chatting to her as a Mountain and Moorland class came in the ring.

He asked my mum wht kind of class it was so she explained it was a Mountain and Moorland class for native ponies. The Australian looked a little puzzled but when a rather large lady rode into the ring on a Highland he said "Ohhh so I get it now - the Mountain's on the Moorland"!!

Please take this tale in the spirit it was intended - not a dig,  in fact my mum herself is a larger lady herself, but I can't help but think of it every time I watch an M & M class!


----------



## Spudlet (3 June 2010)

HollyWoozle said:



			I too think that seriously overweight people should not expect a horse to carry them, though there are horses that can obviously carry a decent amount of weight without issue and this is fine by me. 

What is not fine by me is seriously obese people who are offended when others voice the opinion that they shouldn't ride. I don't care how you got to be so overweight, whether it's your fault or not, horses are not designed to carry us and there are some weights which are simply not suitable to put on a horse's back (though I don't know what I would class as the cut off point and I'm not an expert obviously). It is not 'sizeist' to suggest that you shouldn't ride, it is not a personal attack on you, it is just the fact that it's cruel. Horses are not machines that can carry an infinite amount of weight.

If you are an overweight rider then please don't jump down my throat! I have been an overweight rider and I'm sure some would stay I still am one (or at least a slightly chubby one). I am not suggesting that overweight people shouldn't ride, I am just sharing the opinion of many on here that such riders should have a suitable horse. I also think that there's a point where people should say to themselves "I am too overweight to ride so if I want to get on a horse, I need to lose weight first." I rode when I weighed more but feel far happier knowing that my horse carries less.

For the record, I'm 5'8" and used to weigh about 13st 10 and now weigh a little over 11st (and hoping to shift a little bit more).
		
Click to expand...

^^I quite agree with this.

Horses for courses - but the horse should come first. There are ponies I'd love to ride but I can't because I'm too tall, and while not overweight, I am too heavy for those particular ponies and my legs are too long. I don't complain and say people are being tall-ist or leg-ist.

I too rode when I was heavier (12 stone) but big horses, and I am much happier now being a bit lighter.


----------



## Kub (3 June 2010)

Lol I have spent the first 30 minutes of my working day catching up with this thread and I must say, I think some people take things a bit personally. Like I've already said, I'm a fuller fillie at 14st and 5' 6 and although I worry about being too heavy, I am realistic about the horses I can ride and eer on the side of caution. I've got a rising 3 heavy weight cob, bone over 9.5" and a very sturdy frame. Now I know he will be able to take my weight, but I intend to lose some before I break him next year and I'm having lessons to improve my riding and balance in preparation.

Fact is, us horse lovers just need to be realistic, especially when it comes to what our horses can comfortable do. Unfortunately, some are not, and there are always going to be those, but no reason why us larger folk can't ride suitable horses and have a great time


----------



## MontyandZoom (3 June 2010)

Spudlet said:



			I too rode when I was heavier (12 stone) but big horses, and I am much happier now being a bit lighter.
		
Click to expand...

Whoops! I'm nearly 6foot 12 stone and my mare is a 14.3 tb with skinny legs.  Being a polo-pony her original owner was at least as heavy as me as he was a tall man! I'm sure people would be shocked and horrified by this but she has never had any problems carrying me!


----------



## martlin (3 June 2010)

KitKat_89 said:



			She may not kill you.....but the OH is not impressed that I have just woken him up by giggling histericly at the laptop!  (yes yes I know its 11AM but...)

I'm just jelous of the fat people riding - at least when it all goes tits up they have more padding for landing on! (though im not doing too badly for that myself....) 

And as for Polish and chubby... *rolls eyes*
		
Click to expand...

See, guido? Told you I have to be careful! I'm being threatened with the OH

Not afraid of him though, nananananaaaa


----------



## Kat (3 June 2010)

pastie2 said:



			would you have been the only fat person in Belson then?
		
Click to expand...

There are genuinely people out there who can't lose weight. There weren't any fat people in Belsen, but the people I'm talking about would have been dead in those conditions. 

How do you lose weight if you are 
1. A type 1 diabetic on insulin (you can't eat less without having a hypo, and insulin tends to increase your weight anyway) 
2. On steroids for another unrelated medical condition (steroids make you pile on the weight irrespective of how little you eat)
3. Have an injury which makes most forms of exercise very difficult. 

A member of my family is fighting all of the above disadvantages at the same time, she is struggling with her weight as keeping it down will make a big difference to her diabetes and to her injury. She is overweight but not obsese, largely because she is on an incredibly strict diet that she follows. She knows how much carb is in ANYTHING and goes as far as weighing slices of bread. There is literally nothing more that she can do without jeapordising her health to reduce her weight. 

She is so short that she weighs less than many jockeys so horses wouldn't be an issue if she rode (she doesn't) but that is a demonstration of how difficult it is for some people.


----------



## TheresaW (3 June 2010)

Gingin&Tonic, you need to give that horse to me!  I love him, one of my forum faves.

As for the ginger Suffolks, this one struggles to carry himself somedays.


----------



## benson21 (3 June 2010)

Katt I am absolutely with you on that one!  I am a type one diabetic, taking insulin 4 times a day.  I know if I could cut my insulin down it would help with my weight but at the moment I am recovering from a broken back so cant get about and exercise to keep my sugar low enough so I end up taking more insulin. So I agree, to some who says anyone can loose weight, thats just not true. It is much easier for some than it is for others.


----------



## Kat (3 June 2010)

tiggycat said:



			Moving on, I am 14 stone and 5 foot!  I ride a 14 2 arab, (joke)
I dont have my own horse anymore, but previously when 3 stone heavier, I rode a clydesdale.
		
Click to expand...

I feel I must point out the following: 

1. Arabs are very good weight carriers, they don't look it but they are. Look around in arab countries and you will see them comfortably carrying men whose feet hang down to their knees! 

2. Clydesdales and Shires are not actually particularly good weight carriers. They are bred to pull not carry and their conformation suits this. A good maxi cob or a draught breed that is "dual purpose" would carry more weight, say a percheron or ardennes. 

3. Proportionally for their size native ponies are the best weight carriers, and a big Highland or Welsh D will carry loads more than most people expect. Haflingers, Fjords, Icelandics and Quarter horses are all bred to be able to carry full grown men plus pack despite being small. 

4. The ultimite weight carrier is the mule. Maybe we should breed more of them over here, they are quite popular in other countries and can carry massive weights. In the USA mules are used for trail riding because they can carry more weight than the quarter horses are cheaper to keep and are terrifically sure footed. They even have classes for them at shows. Most mules over there are quarter horse crosses, but you can cross anything, including heavy horses for maximum strength.


----------



## Kat (3 June 2010)

benson21 said:



			Katt I am absolutely with you on that one!  I am a type one diabetic, taking insulin 4 times a day.  I know if I could cut my insulin down it would help with my weight but at the moment I am recovering from a broken back so cant get about and exercise to keep my sugar low enough so I end up taking more insulin. So I agree, to some who says anyone can loose weight, thats just not true. It is much easier for some than it is for others.
		
Click to expand...

Benson, you have my sympathy, this relative of mine has changed her management recently under the supervision of the hospital diabetic clinic and now does this carb counting thing where the insulin is tailored to what is eaten and reduced. It has enabled her to more than halve her insulin intake. 

Many doctors and GP/nurse clinics don't know about it so you might have to do some investigating. Most GPs will just increase your insulin doseage if you aren't managing to control your blood sugar but this can be counter productive leading to increased resistance. I'll try and find out the name of the system and PM it to you if you like.


----------



## benson21 (3 June 2010)

Thanks Katt, I have been put on the list for this, its called DAPHNE, but the wait is ages in this area.


----------



## Kat (3 June 2010)

benson21 said:



			Thanks Katt, I have been put on the list for this, its called DAPHNE, but the wait is ages in this area.
		
Click to expand...

Good news that you are on the list, it works amazingly well, although it can be confusing at first as it is so different. Hope it goes well, and maybe see if your GP can get you bumped up the list a bit as your situation is complicated by your injury making exercise difficult.


----------



## NeedNewHorse (3 June 2010)

_Charli_ said:



			true.. but i hate to think what i'd have to look like to weigh 20 stone from muscle!
		
Click to expand...

that image made me laugh out loud!!!x


----------



## Brandy (3 June 2010)

Kub said:



			I am very concious about this subject as I am on the bigger side and constantly worry that I am too big for horses. There are a lot I wouldn't even dream of sitting on. I'm 14st, though working on getting this down as I will be breaking my traditional next spring and although he's a heavy weight, I do worry that this is still too heavy for a rising 4 year old, would people agree?

I'm interested to see the replies as I think I'm a little deluded as to how much a horse can carry, and I think I would break most of them.... :eep:
		
Click to expand...

I don;t think you need to worry.All I would think of is maybe get a small person to get on his the first few times just to ease him in a bit. Hope that doesn;t sound offensive! I am 12 1/2 stone. I ride a welsh C that is 13.2hh. On paper that looks very bad, but if you actually saw him and me you would never think I was too heavy for him

Depends a lot on how you ride too.


----------



## Brandy (3 June 2010)

fihunt said:



			Anybody want to buy Genie then?  It appears I'm too heavy to ride so will just have to sell up.
		
Click to expand...

Just look at her struggle in your pics!! Poor poor little pony. I don't know how you can.......


----------



## Kub (3 June 2010)

Brandy said:



			I don;t think you need to worry.All I would think of is maybe get a small person to get on his the first few times just to ease him in a bit. Hope that doesn;t sound offensive! I am 12 1/2 stone. I ride a welsh C that is 13.2hh. On paper that looks very bad, but if you actually saw him and me you would never think I was too heavy for him

Depends a lot on how you ride too.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Brandy  I totally agree on the smaller person, I've had a couple of the young girls sit on him at the yard and he wasn't phased at all, I'll do the same once he has a saddle on his back. I'm working on improving my riding too so I'm not too much of a hinderance


----------



## Spudlet (3 June 2010)

DAFNE can be excellent bensen21, well worth the wait!

Montyandzoom - I wasn't trying to offend anyone ffs, was just trying not to come across as some kind of holier than thou fattist. Can't win, can I.


----------



## MontyandZoom (3 June 2010)

Spudlet said:



			DAFNE can be excellent bensen21, well worth the wait!

Montyandzoom - I wasn't trying to offend anyone ffs, was just trying not to come across as some kind of holier than thou fattist. Can't win, can I.
		
Click to expand...

Whoa! I wasn't offended so need for FFSing  I just don't personally think that 12 stone is that fat.......but then if someone was 5foot it probably would be fat! 

I was merely commenting on the fact that some smaller breeds are much more capable of weight-carrying than we give them credit for. I have never seen a cobby polopony yet they carry grown men at very fast speeds.

Weight posts are ALWAYS going to put people's noses out of joint, not mine though, I like pies but my pony's legs haven't buckled yet


----------



## Spudlet (3 June 2010)

MontyandZoom said:



			Whoa! I wasn't offended so need for FFSing  I just don't personally think that 12 stone is that fat.......but then if someone was 5foot it probably would be fat! 

I was merely commenting on the fact that some smaller breeds are much more capable of weight-carrying than we give them credit for. I have never seen a cobby polopony yet they carry grown men at very fast speeds.

Weight posts are ALWAYS going to put people's noses out of joint, not mine though, I like pies but my pony's legs haven't buckled yet 

Click to expand...

Sorry. Screwed up body image and hot and bothered not a good combo


----------



## MontyandZoom (3 June 2010)

Spudlet said:



			Sorry. Screwed up body image and hot and bothered not a good combo

Click to expand...

Don't sweat it  I sometimes worry about being too big for Zoomy (Tedster on here will tell you, I'm always bloody moaning about it). But the good thing about HHO is that I post photos all the time and I'm sure the trolls and biatches would have a field day if I looked too humungous!

PS - don't ever have body image issues, I was 10 stone for a long time and I looked like I'd been in Auswitz  I'm sure you look great!


----------



## dibbin (3 June 2010)

Starbucks - I'm 5'8" and over 13 stone, I have a 15.1, solidly built TBX - should I cut off both legs or just one?



(for those with sense of humour bypass, I'm joking )


----------



## skint1 (3 June 2010)

I weigh 18 stone, , I leave riding to my daughter, who is too thin, and getting thinner, I worry for her, I think she's worried she'll turn into me so she just doesn't eat as well as she should, neither do I but in a different way, I have really ballooned in the last 4 years.

The reason I don't ride is because I wasn't a good enough rider even when I was smaller, I am not balanced, I have no core muscle strength on a horse so it will feel every pound of me flooping about. Someone else who weighs what I do may well have a good balanced seat, on the right horse they would probably get away with it. 

The last time I did ride I weighed 15 stone, did daily power yoga and was gymming it 3 times a week, I was pretty fit actually, especially through the core,  and I still felt I was flopping all over the horse and couldn't hold myself up properly (well only in a walk) I think that balance sometimes is more important than weight(as long as you're on a horse up to the weight of course) but of course there will be a point when your weight will compromise you on the back of a horse no matter how well you could ride before, I don't know what that weight is, perhaps it is different for every person.


----------



## Farma (3 June 2010)

skint1 at least you realise it and are good enough not to put a horse through it - problem is alot of people dont realise and poor horses end up suffering.

A lady at my old yard was huge and rode a 15'2 fine tb x and the poor bugger constantly bucked whilst she hung on tight and had umpteen back issues - the horse was labelled a 'nutter' - she just didnt see that her weight and lack of balance were probably/ most likely causing the horse to act that way.


----------



## Tinkerbee (3 June 2010)

Lol. Just to clarify. I wasn't being serious.  Heck, some of my best friends are fat...

And I'm an "ethnic" minority, so does that mean I can make jokes about fat people? Or just other ethnics?


----------



## superwibble (8 June 2010)

I have 2 annoyances with the weight issue.

The first one is people telling other people they are too fat to rise a certain horse when they aren't.  I was once told I should not share a arabxthoroughbred as I was 9stone 9 and everyone over 8 1/2 should be banned from riding arabs (sadly they were joking and I almost gave myself an eating disorder trying to starve myself as I am 5ft 10) I was also once told I should get off my then heavyweight 15.3 cob as I was too big for her at 10stone.  Now I know I wasn't but some people could have been seriously put off.

secondly is people assuming that height equals weight carrying ability.  I have had 2 17hh horses and both were completely different.  One was an ish who would carry a 17stone man out hunting in big country all day, the other a wb who practically fainted at anything over 12 1/2.


----------



## JenHunt (8 June 2010)

bugbee717 said:



			It pains me to see overweight people riding too, but do not tar us all with the same brush.

If you can lose weight then well done to you, what ever way you have done it. I would never want my children to be fat like I am, at 18 I weighed 16 stone and was a huge size 16, yes I am tall as well, I was jumping and doing x country then.
I am more flexible then my trim oh, trust me I have to be with 3 small children.

As I have said please dont tar us all with the same brush 
not all fat people are unfit,  lazy people which do nothing.
		
Click to expand...

well said. I quite agree.
I am also quite over weight. But I ride a horse built to take my weight.
I am working bl**dy hard at the weight - eating sensibly (less than 1500kcal a day) and I'm pretty fit. We walk in excess of 10miles one day a week, and I use the gym (or go to BritMilFit sessions) 3 or 4 times a week, and I cycle to work the other 2 or 3 days (ok, so its only 7 miles each way and pretty flat, but it takes me 30 mins each way).

Plus, riding most days including hunting.
Plus working full time
Plus looking after the house etc.... It's not like I'm "lazy" per se. I'm just not small. 

I'm 5'8" and if I weighed 9 stone like someone suggested I would be classed as severely underweight. My sister is the same height as me and 11 stone and she looks pretty painfully thin!


----------



## annaellie (8 June 2010)

I have not read the whole thread, but when I was a teenager there was a lady on the yard that had a cob I think he was x shire though it was a long time ago lol, anyway, she used to ride him and was easily 20 stone plus. She done a lot of jumping and he was 5 years. He began having problems with his back, in a very tactile way vet told her that jumping him along with her weight was not helping matters for his back. The lady was very upset and continued to jump and ignore vets advice, 
Saying that I used to teach on a RS years ago and have witnessed someone big but was very light in the seat and had really good balance said horse looked happy and worked in nice outline, the same horse with a lightweight rider on who was not as light in seat became hollow and looked extemly uncomftable.


----------



## Polotash (8 June 2010)

Totally agree annaellie, it isn't how heavy someone is, it's how they ride and how well balanced they are - plus what they are doing with the horse. Someone heavier but well balanced hacking about is different to someone lighter who flops about jumping. I'd know which i'd rather have on my horse!

You see it a lot at polo as you get heavier guys riding TB's.. and it looks a lot worse for the horse with a guy of 12 stone banging on their backs than it does a guy of 14 stone riding properly balanced.

Generally for hacking about i think people worry too much, a cobby pony is more than capable of carrying a good 12-13 stone - whereas a 16 hh TB might not be.


----------



## tasel (8 June 2010)

Well, you wouldn't want something like this happening with a horse...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfPhQ87zOAM


----------



## tasel (8 June 2010)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			I can't believe all this cr~p!!!!!!!!1  What gives anyone on here the right to say how much anyone should weigh before they can ride or what they should ride.  I am not hugely fat, but have been somewhat bigger.  There are far far worst issues in life that large people on smallish horses...anyway what's the saying "an ounce of blood is worth an inch of bone".  

So I say if you are big or bigger ride what you like, enjoy and ignore what some on here are saying.  Some people need to get a life and let others enjoy theirs.
		
Click to expand...

That's plain stupid and irresponsible to say!  I'm not an iron board nor obese, but I would THINK you shouldn't let someone weighing 120kg on a TB!!!  Protecting "fat people"... my a**... who protects the horses???


----------



## Theresa_F (8 June 2010)

Katt, I agree with everything you said.  We have a 16.3 clydesdale mare and I will not put anyone over 15 stone on her, this is why my OH does not ride until he has got to under that weight or she has built up a bit more when she could carry up to 17 stone.  She is only 6, still building her back muscles and as you correctly stated, the heavy horse breeds are bred to pull, not to carry.  Cairo Clydesdale at his peak would carry 17 stone happily, but my OH mainly hacked out at a walk or trot with the occasional canter and jump over a ditch.  

I am a chunky person built for comfort not speed and normally I weigh 9 1/2 - 10 stone but since being on chemo have ballooned and am now just over 11 stone - as I am only 5', I feel very fat and it is making me rather depressed as I can't loose weight as I must not diet according to my specialist whilst having treatment.   I have a lot of muscle problems so a short walk or light riding when I have the energy is my limit. though I am still poo picking and pottering around the horses.  I am eating plenty of fruit and veggies and not snacking, but it is the drugs and steriods that are my problem.

I feel very sorry for people who are on drugs long term.  I finish chemo on the 8th July and will wait a month to get my energy back and then start to increase my exercise which will hopefully get my weight back to under 10 stone.

Luckily I have a 15.1 sturdy gypsy cob who is more than capable of carrying up to 15 stone so I can continue riding when I can, and Farra is also more than capable of carrying me.  My real problem is that my long boots don't fit at the moment, but thankfully my joddies stretch


----------



## DragonSlayer (8 June 2010)

THIS is a VERY interesting website, it gives you your bodymass indication. Now, look at the pictures below, please tell me if you think I am too overweight for my horse....I am 5 foot 3 inches tall, my mare is 15 hands, and please....be brutal! Something I say afterwards may suprise many of you....

http://www.nhs.uk/Tools/Pages/Healthyweightcalculator.aspx


----------



## JaneyP (8 June 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqiBYebop8c

What was this lass thinking ... this horse must have been crippled for months!!!


----------



## 4faults (8 June 2010)

No I don't think you look to big, but from your post I think your going to say something unexpected.
BTW your horse is gorgeous!


----------



## MontyandZoom (8 June 2010)

You don't look too big at all


----------



## JaneyP (8 June 2010)

You look perfect on your lovely horse xx


----------



## DragonSlayer (8 June 2010)

4faults said:



			No I don't think you look to big, but from your post I think your going to say something unexpected.
BTW your horse is gorgeous!
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou! Isn't she a babe? 

Actually, according to this BMI thing, I'm not far being 'obese' at all!!!!

I was VERY suprised when I checked it, so....if i'm classed as obese (almost) at part do we start calling people fat...? I'm a 14 waist...larger top, sure, I need to loose a few pounds and yes, of COURSE overly overweight people need to watch the type of horse they ride, I just think that although many people here keep saying they are 'only joking!' about what they post, to those who do struggle with weight, I really think you need to think before you post...'Never a truer word said in jest....'  springs to mind...

EVERYONE is different, and not everyone has the same sense of humour as some..


----------



## BobbyMondeo (8 June 2010)

This thread has made me laugh so much so thanks guys. Just like to say to everyone who has posted pictures none of you look to big/heavy for your horses so dont worry and get out and about and enjoy yourselves :grin:

I have been told im too big for my horse in the past 15.3hh Angl Arab and im about 10 1/2 stone (He is in my sig) and i just told them to shut up basically and carried on with my ride. I also ride a 14hh welshx arab and a 13hh NF and they all carry me with no issues.


----------



## Kat (8 June 2010)

I think you look fine size and height wise on her. Wouldn't call you fat either, could probably lose a bit without doing yourself any harm but couldn't we all.


----------



## bugbee717 (8 June 2010)

if it makes you feel better I have just done my kids and oh, all of them even my skinney little two year old, who I have to have a belt on his trousers/shorts to keep up because they fall down, are borderline overweight which is a joke.
if you are fit healthy and active that is all that matters, and no you dont look to big on your horse.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (8 June 2010)

DragonSlayer said:



			Thankyou! Isn't she a babe? 

Actually, according to this BMI thing, I'm not far being 'obese' at all!!!!

I was VERY suprised when I checked it, so....if i'm classed as obese (almost) at part do we start calling people fat...? I'm a 14 waist...larger top, sure, I need to loose a few pounds and yes, of COURSE overly overweight people need to watch the type of horse they ride, I just think that although many people here keep saying they are 'only joking!' about what they post, to those who do struggle with weight, I really think you need to think before you post...'Never a truer word said in jest....'  springs to mind...

EVERYONE is different, and not everyone has the same sense of humour as some..
		
Click to expand...

You look perfectly fine on your horse and no way obese  If you could just send your horse to me then that would be great  She is gorgeous, so shiny.


----------



## DragonSlayer (8 June 2010)

Haha! No, you can't have Tia Maria!

She is without a doubt, the best horse I have ever had, VERY forward going but as sound as a pound, bombproof on the busiest roads and stamina to die for!

We do everything including Trec!


----------



## _MizElz_ (8 June 2010)

Dragonslayer - you look perfect on your girl. Absolutely perfect.

These threads really make me cross. Not many of us can say we're happy with our weight, but the narrowmindedness of some people when referring to larger riders is quite shocking. People have been shot down on here for lumping all traveller type people into one category....well there are many who do similarly for overweight people! Yet the reality is there is a huge scale in terms of weight and the horse's ability to carry - and the link is not necessarily just due to breed either.

I'd love people to see if they can guess my weight, based on the fact that I am 5'2, and that my horse is part bred Arab, 15.2. And do tell me whether you think I am too big - because judging by some comments on here and in the past, I should be selling my horse immediately....


----------



## DragonSlayer (8 June 2010)

_MizElz_ said:



			Dragonslayer - you look perfect on your girl. Absolutely perfect.

These threads really make me cross. Not many of us can say we're happy with our weight, but the narrowmindedness of some people when referring to larger riders is quite shocking. People have been shot down on here for lumping all traveller type people into one category....well there are many who do similarly for overweight people! Yet the reality is there is a huge scale in terms of weight and the horse's ability to carry - and the link is not necessarily just due to breed either.

I'd love people to see if they can guess my weight, based on the fact that I am 5'2, and that my horse is part bred Arab, 15.2. And do tell me whether you think I am too big - because judging by some comments on here and in the past, I should be selling my horse immediately....






Click to expand...

Don't do anything of the sort...looks fine to me!
I only posted the pics alongside that link because I never saw myself as 'very fat'...sure, chubby and podgy yeah....but when it told me I'm approaching 'obese' I nearly fell off the sofa! And as I said earlier, the 'jokes' really need to stop because not everyone is 'as strong' as some when it comes to being 'open and honest etc etc.....


----------



## missyme10 (8 June 2010)

haha, this post really made me chuckle.

Its all relative to the horse, every horse is different in its weight carrying abilty and is again affected by riders ability.

Larger people should ride and enjoy it, but on a horse who can comfortably carry their weight, and I think comfortably is the key point.

I ride my daughters 13.2hh Welsh section C in the school sometimes, I'm 5'2" and weigh 10 1/2 stone............by no means a hugh fat person, but whilst she can walk and trot in comfort, she clearly struggles a little in canter. 
Yes I could make her and she could canter with me but not comfortably, but is it fair? I dont think so, so I dont do it.
I've a choice, loose 1 1/2 stone, or dont canter............this is consideration for my pony !


----------



## Scunny (11 July 2010)

This is a very emotive subject and one I'm personally struggling with. I'm 5'1" and very overweight and currently NOT riding because of it. I have had M.E. since 1995 after struggling through a bad bout of glandular fever with my horse on diy and two small children.

Before that I had been bulimic + anorexic with my weight yoyoing up and down between 6 to 9.5 stone since my late teens, I may have looked ok and fit on the surface but I can assure you that I wasn't and that it was probably a contributing factor to my illness.

Whether I messed up my metabolism through binging/purging/fasting or maybe it was just from being a very hyper/active person to bed ridden for long periods of time I gained 5 stone in the first six months of my illness and steadily increased ever since 

I'm now at a point where I can do most things *if* I'm careful not to over do it and owning three horses with my oh and daughter both riding I am desperate to start again myself. 

I've been seriously trying to loose weight for the last ten years but it's been a nightmare, I've tried every diet in the book but after two to three weeks I always stall and just don't loose any more and eventually give up until the next attempt. However six weeks ago I joined slimmers world and something seems to have clicked  I've lost 19lbs so far and am so exited at the thought I may actually be able to ride again one day soon 

I've seen a very, very heavy woman ride a welsh cob in the past that was obviously struggling with her weight. When she mounted the poor cob's back would hollow and her head would be straight up in the air and then it would plant it's feet and refuse to move. The rest of the time it refused to be caught.

Anyway the point that I had intended making was that no way would I inflict my weight on any of our horses as I am at the moment, apart from the weight issue I doubt I'd be able to comfortably mount/dismount lol. But I did ride our middleweight 16.1 tb mare (walking/trotting only) a few years back when I'd fasted and temporarily got down to 13.5 stone and despite some people saying 12 stone maximum she was fine, relaxed and still full of energy at the end of our hacks, but with her build I wouldn't have jumped her or done any fast work or intensive schooling (would have killed me too)

We also have a *very* chunky 13.2 welsh c, my oh is very slim but weighs almost 12 stone and he exercises him when daughter is at college (he's deep and takes up the leg) for her and he doesn't show any difficulty whatsoever. My BIL whose bigger all round than my OH has also had a short ride on him (on a lead rein around our field lol) and other than him being unbalanced due to his height there was no sign of discomfort (trust me I watched very carefully), but then again this was just a steady walk around the field.

I think with care and considerate riding most horses would probably be able to carry more than we think they can (not silly weights though). Decent well fitting tack with a big enough seat to distribute the weight without pressure points (but not to long for the horses back), a balanced rider with an independent seat, not thumping on the horses back and gradually building up their strength and fitness with walking and trotting for maybe 20 minutes a day for a start, long reining is excellent for building muscles. If you are unsure get someone to video you riding if a rider is too heavy it is usually obvious from the way the horse carries itself, ie: tense, hollow, swishing tail as well as tension in the mouth/eyes. If they are bucking or napping that could be back pain but I've heard people saying how they must be fine if they have the energy for it

Anyway sorry for the long ramble, as I say it's a very touchy subject and whilst I'm a very realistic person who cares about my horses welfare I'd be mortified if once I loose enough weight to start riding again I overheard some slim person making nasty comments, not everyone can be beautifully slender, well not without jepordising (sp?) their health anyways, and for those of us who are struggling I heartily recommend Slimmers World


----------



## Cinnamontoast (11 July 2010)

I am defo too big for my horse at the minute, hence I don't really want to ride him. He is ridden by others and I do walk and trot only, as well as plenty of lungeing etc.







Pants pic, sorry. I was wrapped up in about 100 layers and lighter than I am now. I won't be doing anything more than gentle walk until the weight is gone (again, having lost 8 stone then slapped 4 back on ) I'm on a mission this summer because it's only fair for my horse. I chose him, not the other way round.


----------



## Weeamigo (11 July 2010)

Ekkkk... JUST Ekkkk..

IMO by the time you get into to you late teens in stone I think you need to think how health you are, not just for riding but for life.  I Would really struggle if I was in double figures let alone twice my weight.

I pick horses and ponies that are right for me, I even have a 13hh pony but at 9,5 stone he really doesn't care if I ride him or not...

I think you really need to have a long hard chat with yourself thou if you still trying to ride at 20st.....


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (11 July 2010)

Wow... This thread is HUGE!

I'd be interested to know whether people thought I was too big to ride these horses/ponies... I have an idea of what people might say, be honest but dont be horrid!  
Albert






Bonnie Coblet (please excuse my awful grimace! I am a lot better than this now 






Ruby the Ginger beast!






Sorry for the mini-hijack! 

And Dragonslayer I LOVE your horse! So pretty, you two look perfect together 

Just looked, according to The Evil BMI Calculator, at 5'1 and 11.5stone, I'm quite obese!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (11 July 2010)

Heavens, girl, I thought you were some huge monster! You look fine on all of those horses and they look fine, too! 

Good God, were you on some dinky Section A, then I would worry, but I reckon all of those horses could carry you all day long and barely blink!


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (11 July 2010)

cinammontoast said:



			Heavens, girl, I thought you were some huge monster! You look fine on all of those horses and they look fine, too! 

Good God, were you on some dinky Section A, then I would worry, but I reckon all of those horses could carry you all day long and barely blink!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!  I posted pics of me jumping Albert the other day, and had a lovely PM convo with someone who so very kindly suggested my weight was preventing me from jumping well!  xx


----------



## baymareb (11 July 2010)

skint1 said:



			There was a poster probably bigger than that on another US based board I go on, she had 2 horses. One looked fine to carry her, one did not, and the one that could carry her even looked uncomfortable when being asked to jump/trot/canter because her balance was off. 
She didn't want to hear it though.
		
Click to expand...

Small world.  I know exactly who you're talking about.


----------



## walkingman (12 July 2010)

Never mind the worry that the horse can't carry the weight, what pisses me off is seeing people that are too overweight to use their seat, legs or upper body in any meaningful way, making the horse work far harder than would otherwise be necessary.  I wish some people hadn't discovered xcountry.


----------



## Holly Hocks (12 July 2010)

After reading this, I have just been for my first run in over six months this morning....didn't feel like it, but feel better for it now.....I'm not overweight for my horses - but my weight has crept up from 9 and a half stone to just under 11 stone and I have two TBs - both 16.1hh, but I think they would benefit from me being at least a stone lighter......anyway, I am now sweating and knackered - off to get a glass of orange juice and a weetabix.  Yum!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 July 2010)

thelwell_girl said:



			Thanks!  I posted pics of me jumping Albert the other day, and had a lovely PM convo with someone who so very kindly suggested my weight was preventing me from jumping well!  xx
		
Click to expand...

That's what the ignore button is for, hun!


----------



## tallyho! (12 July 2010)

_MizElz_ said:



			Dragonslayer - you look perfect on your girl. Absolutely perfect.

These threads really make me cross. Not many of us can say we're happy with our weight, but the narrowmindedness of some people when referring to larger riders is quite shocking. People have been shot down on here for lumping all traveller type people into one category....well there are many who do similarly for overweight people! Yet the reality is there is a huge scale in terms of weight and the horse's ability to carry - and the link is not necessarily just due to breed either.

I'd love people to see if they can guess my weight, based on the fact that I am 5'2, and that my horse is part bred Arab, 15.2. And do tell me whether you think I am too big - because judging by some comments on here and in the past, I should be selling my horse immediately....






Click to expand...

Not good at guessing weight... ermmm... 9.5st? Bearing in mind you're a midget  (only joking!!) Which is comfortable for you and your rather gorgeous horse! 

You look like a pea on a mountain but if you were e.g. 5ft8 and 16st then well, perhaps I would say you may need to think about the weight.

I don't agree with underhorsing, but I see HUUUGE men out hunting on thier IDs, ALL flippin DAY! I mean, 9o'clock, sat on, sherry in hand, til god knows what time and when he gets off, the horse immediately camps out behind -now if that's not a bad back from carrying exessive weight I don't what is.

To put in context, an o/w ridew on a horse for an hour lesson doesn't look so bad now does it?


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (12 July 2010)

cinammontoast said:



			That's what the ignore button is for, hun!

Click to expand...

Hehe, I didn't know it existed until a week or so ago! Twas a very funny convo, with this person telling me I was going to take ages to progress in my riding cos I looked overweight to her, ending with me describing how I was baking loads of biscuits and did she want some 

Fun!


----------



## TinyTrigger (12 July 2010)

cinammontoast said:



			I am defo too big for my horse at the minute, 






Click to expand...

Don't be so hard on yourself! B would be well capable of a fair bit of weight and you don't look like you are nearly that weight!

If you are only walking on B - I have absolutely NO business jumping & galloping all about on Gideon! G is a lighter stamp that B. I am just under 5'11'' and weigh around 13.5st atm.


----------



## Kub (12 July 2010)

I think the pics that have been put up look fine and the horses look happy 

Randomly, I've just seen the photos from mine and Harry's show yesterday and although he looks stunning, the photographer seems to have managed to have me looking down in every photo giving me a double chin, soooo not attractive!! Even more incentive to get the weight off lol!

Saying that, here's a pic that shows how big I am along with Harry. Do you think he'll be able to take my weight once he's been broken and built some muscle? (although really hoping I will be smaller by then!!)


----------



## immoralorchid (11 August 2010)

i have to say i have mixed feelings reading this thread
from what a lot of people have said i should not have my beautiful pony bronte she is a 14.2 dales pony who i have rescued and loved for 8 years as my wieght has fluctuated between 11st and 16.7st. i didnt think i was too heavy she seemed pritty happy to be with me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJzPo98NDC8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQyItyH4bm4

im sorry guess it was my mistake reading it and i know im going to regret this as soon as i have sent it


----------



## SophieRIDSH (11 August 2010)

Not the best form, but here we are







I'm 5'4' and a little over 12 stone

And 60 years old


----------



## Vixxy (11 August 2010)

Well I think I am very fat and it depresses me a lot. I eat reasonably healthily, not much junk food due to Coeliacs and no pop or snack food kept at home. I was very ill last year so much so that hubby did a lot of mucking out and yard work for me and obviously not much riding at all. Up shot is I put on a few stone 

I sold the horse in my sig for a few reasons but one of them was that I felt too heavy after putting on the weight (pics in sig from last year and my current weight).

I have now bought a new horse that I made sure could carry me, basically I asked lots of people and employed the services of an agent to advise (I am not a bouncing novice and I like to think I ride with sympathy), I won't jump until my weight reduces. Gino is 17.3h, well built sport horse out of Randi (also big and well built type), after reading this thread I am now thinking ohh my god maybe I should not be riding eek . The more physical work I am doing the weight is coming off slowly, I didn't over eat when ill but my physical work dropped significantly. Lets hope I can hurry and shift the pounds before I post pics of me riding the new boy 

Here is a pic of the new boy...Please be honest, I am a bit panicked now 






[/IMG]


----------



## guido16 (11 August 2010)

Vixxy - your boy is lovely but you dont say how heavy you are?
Cant get anyones opinion really. Although I doubt that at your boys height and build, your weight is going to be a problem


----------



## Ladyinred (11 August 2010)

immoralorchid said:



			i have to say i have mixed feelings reading this thread
from what a lot of people have said i should not have my beautiful pony bronte she is a 14.2 dales pony who i have rescued and loved for 8 years as my wieght has fluctuated between 11st and 16.7st. i didnt think i was too heavy she seemed pritty happy to be with me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJzPo98NDC8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQyItyH4bm4

im sorry guess it was my mistake reading it and i know im going to regret this as soon as i have sent it
		
Click to expand...

Your horse is totally gorgeous and there is NO way you are too big for her.

This thread is depressing and upsetting a lot of people with all the bitchy and unpleasant comments. Of course it is so easy to make a nasty comment and then swear blind  'it was a joke'

Not a single one of us is perfect but possibly many of us 'fatties' have kinder hearts than some of the skinny trolls who sit in judgement.

And, no, I don't ride anymore, but I have horses who could carry me if I wanted to.


----------



## eahotson (11 August 2010)

Oh yes! THE JOKES.I think you are a huge fat ugly lump and I hate your huge fat hairy ugly cob.I have hurt your feelings??? Don't be such a wimp, I was only joking HA HA.And all done in print and under an assumed name.Well what does that make you?


----------



## Vixxy (11 August 2010)

I weigh around 15 st, I have ridden all my life so I am fairly balanced when riding, I certinally dont ride like a sack of spuds!

I know he can take my weight and more, he was ridden earlier 1m 10 with a larger gent on his back as a youngster. My weight is reducing slowly, if a well built 17.3h cannot take my weight then quite honestly half the horses I have seen over the years out on the hunting field ought to be riderless!

I think I had a bad moment reading this thread in the middle of the night and actually bought into some of this ****!!! I was open, honest and clear with an experienced agent regarding my weight and the professional rider that sold me the horse. I have also had other opinions I actually value from memebers on HHO that are on my FB.

I think there are extremes...Yes I whole heartedly agree that light types and heavy people are not a fair combination to the horse. I am a rider that would not ride a light type at my current weight. Then again even 3 stones lighter  a year ago I would not get on a lighter type.


----------



## Kokopelli (11 August 2010)

Wow this thread started off as a discussion and has now turned quite horrible, just remember one person's joke is another person's insult! 

And everyone who is worried they are too big for your horses, you're not and your horse is the only one whi can tell you if you are and by the sounds of it you're all fine just enjoy your horses and ignore everyone who is being immature


----------



## peanut (11 August 2010)

Immoralorchid, sophie, vixxy, none of you look in the slightest bit too big for your horses.  

I think I commented on this old thead pages back as I'd seen someone about three times the size of all of you put together on a tb that was practically buckling at the knees on an 8 mile xc ride.


----------



## guido16 (11 August 2010)

Vixxy, off course your horse can take your weight, dont let people get to you.

What I worry about for some horses is not the weight of the rider, but the additional weight of the giant oversized ego`s that some people have!!!!


----------



## hackedoff (11 August 2010)

I am very concious that I am a bit too heavy for my pony at present. I am 5 foot 2 and wight 11 stone due to a 'womens problem' which I am seeking medical help for. Pony is a 14.3 hh welsh cob. However, on my last yard in the midlands the free lance groom working there must have been around 18 - 20 stone. She comepted very successfully on a huge percheron and won show classes, one day events and all sorts with him. She was also pictured competing at RAS in H&H. She looked fine on him but he was voer 18HH and big withit!


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (11 August 2010)

Ive just seen this thread resurface. Has it turned horrid again? What us up with all this aggro going around at the moment on HHO?

I posted a simple thread asking whether I was too big (height, weight, whatever) to ride a 12hh pony, as I was. Not. Sure. And what did I get for my trouble? Bombarded with people who clearly thought I was awful to even suggest I rode any horse at all.

I am 5'1, 11.5 stone, and ride anything from 13.2 to 16.2. None of them have complained about my weight yet!

I really do think we worry too much about our weight as a society. Yes, I am heavier than I should be. But I am 16, and I have far better things to do (I.e. RIDE!) than to worry about silly stuff now. I can honestly say that I am happy with the way I look, and love my body shape. How many teenagers do you know who can say that?


*Aaand Breathe.....!*


----------



## LauraWheeler (11 August 2010)

LOL and breathe thelwell_girl.  (((((hugs))))).
Do people think i'm to heavy to ride Herbie? I'm 5ft2 and weigh 9 stone ish. On TGs other thread i heard people saying small ponies shouldn't carry more them 7-8 stone. Herbie is 12.2hh ish.
So if i'm to heavy why oh why does he still rear, buck, leap and spin with me on top  Shorly i should weigh him down with my fat arse on him    .


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (11 August 2010)

I just get so upset when people worry about their weight! It is NO WHERE near the biggest problem we face today. WHile we should also be healthy, we should be happy!

Nahh, you're fine for him! He is a spirited bouncy ponio, and he's a Newfie after all, they're made of tough stuff!

Oh and I reeeeally love Newfies... and the new forest in general... It's fab!!


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (11 August 2010)

LauraWheeler said:



			On TGs other thread i heard people saying small ponies shouldn't carry more them 7-8 stone.
		
Click to expand...

Are You Serious?!?! ponies are tougher than people think! ive got a little 12.2 pony who can carry at *LEAST* 11.5 stone without ANY trouble or complaining at all and would happily and _Willingly_ gallop around and jump fences with what some people on here would consider as an over-weight person.


----------



## skewbald_again (11 August 2010)

this is becoming a board obsession. Use your common sense, folks. I am 12stone and ride a 14.3 connemara-based cob. 
However, we seldom go very far and we rarely get out of walk, other than for a few short, inspired bursts of trot.  I have had him since my children were on the lead rein and he was perfect. He has a very cushy life, and doesn't seem bothered by my weight at all. That being said, I have ridden all my life, I sit very still, my balance and reflexes are both very good - I sat a somewhat lighter beginner on him and he looked uncomfortable so I took her right off.
One of these days I must re-examine my life - either I need to shed some extra pounds if we want to wake ourselves up from this bucolic day dream, or he must go back to his owners and I must look for somebody who can keep up with my now cantering jumping hunting children  Or possibly both, since Archie's footwork is not exactly his longest suit and he is inclined to fall over if he takes his mind off counting 1-2-3-4 ....
The point is ... you can't just say 'I'm x'y" and weigh Ast Blbs and my horse is 15hh and a something or other cross ... am I too big for him?'  
It's more complicated than that.


----------



## Onyxia (11 August 2010)

Vixxy said:



			I think there are extremes...Yes I whole heartedly agree that light types and heavy people are not a fair combination to the horse. I am a rider that would not ride a light type at my current weight. Then again even 3 stones lighter  a year ago I would not get on a lighter type.
		
Click to expand...

Begger off.
William Fox-Pitt's bio says he is 12 stone 8 lbs. Hands up anyone who has a problem with him riding TB's over the toughest tracks in the world! 

It is good that we are aware of a horses weight carrying ability and do not over burden them,but it's stupid to get tangled up in knots worried that perfectly fine people are too heavy for their horses.


----------



## LauraWheeler (11 August 2010)

Oh and I reeeeally love Newfies... and the new forest in general... It's fab!!
		
Click to expand...

If you ever come down give me a shout. We could meet up and you could meet the horrid one   



JadeyyAndLadyy said:



			Are You Serious?!?! ponies are tougher than people think! ive got a little 12.2 pony who can carry at *LEAST* 11.5 stone without ANY trouble or complaining at all and would happily and _Willingly_ gallop around and jump fences with what some people on here would consider as an over-weight person.
		
Click to expand...

Thats not what i say i don't ride anything over 13.1hh at the mo. I ride naughty little ponies who need sorting out for there little jockys    How much a horse can carry is all down to how much bone they have (also condition and age of course) Lucy was only 13.2hh but had 9 inches of bone so she could have carried atleast 12 stone (i think) when she was younger. But my friends 16.2hh had less bone so in theory couldn't carry as much weight as Lucy.


----------



## Storminateacup (11 August 2010)

I feel fat at 11st 5lb and 5ft 8inch,  and am worried that my IDXCob 4 year old will buck me off when I first ride him  as most of the trainers staff are under 10 st! 
My husband at 15.5 st is far too heavy, IMO, to ride my 15.hh Gypsy cob and I would only consider a Shire cross, a Clydie Cross or an ID for him.
He thinks if John Wayne 6ft 4inch and over 15 stone could ride a quarter horse then why not ride a heavy cob, - the thing is for some reason, a quarter horse is immensely strong and can carry such a weight for some reason, (someone with quarter horses tell us why please) I guess Arabs can carry a fair weight too, after all you get big men riding them in the desert.
Very fat women on fine horses is a disgrace and show lack of consideration and not aesthetically pleasing to look at either.


----------



## Storminateacup (11 August 2010)

pastie2 said:



			would you have been the only fat person in Belson then?
		
Click to expand...

Interesting comment - certainly no fat people there


----------



## wilsha (11 August 2010)

i saw someone like this on a small pony and i saw it cantering it looked like it was reall struggling


----------



## rosie fronfelen (11 August 2010)

why on earth does this contentious issue have to be dragged up time and time again? purpose being????


----------



## FanyDuChamp (11 August 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			why on earth does this contentious issue have to be dragged up time and time again? purpose being????
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree, exactly what was the purpose of dragging it up again?


----------



## Storminateacup (11 August 2010)

immoralorchid said:



			i have to say i have mixed feelings reading this thread
from what a lot of people have said i should not have my beautiful pony bronte she is a 14.2 dales pony who i have rescued and loved for 8 years as my wieght has fluctuated between 11st and 16.7st. i didnt think i was too heavy she seemed pritty happy to be with me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJzPo98NDC8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQyItyH4bm4

im sorry guess it was my mistake reading it and i know im going to regret this as soon as i have sent it
		
Click to expand...

What a lovely horse, dont worry you are not too fat for her, shes a Dales for goodness sake!


----------



## LizzyandToddy (11 August 2010)

I personally do not have a problem with anyones weight! Okay yes, there are extremes to any scale, and always one person that many people will think is to big or too small. I'm sure everyone knows a few people that need to lose a bit of weight, but its nothing to obsess over!
In my opinion, if the horse appears happy, well looked after and the rider is happy. Who gives a damn what they look like? 
I am 5ft 11, weigh just under 11 stone so fortunatly don't tend to have a problem as with my legs I can only ride a 15 2hh upwards or I need rollerscates!


----------



## saddlesore (11 August 2010)

sarahsum1 said:



			Right, i have not watched the whole video, but it is this sort of thing that makes me cringe:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYAWb3jbtoU&NR=1

Click to expand...

Holy ****! poor poor horse  who on earth ever thought that would be a good idea?!!


----------



## holzrokz (11 August 2010)

oh my she is too big for that horse! 

What i do wonder is how men get on at riding schools as most have weight limits that must stop a lot of taller and more muscular (or fat) men from riding.

At a place where i used to ride they had some sort of cavelry/western ride and and one man was due to ride my favourite horse. Why on earth they gave her to him to ride is beyond me! She was only 14.2 and very slight as part arab, plus she was only just getting back to normal weight and condition as she was still fairly new and had come to the riding stables (probably from some useless dealer!) very underweight and undernourished (a few months before all her ribs, hip and backbone could be clearly distinguished). The bloke was about 6''2 and pretty muscular and heavily built but not fat in any way, but was clearly unsuitable for her. He tried to get on from the ground and literally almost crushed the horse! her knees buckled and she almost went down! He seemed to have no idea what had happened and then somehow managed to get on the second time, with the poor mare still stumbling under the weight.
there were plenty of 17hh cobs he could have ridden instead 

But anyways ignor the ramble  theres nothing wrong with heavier people (whether because they are overweight or just very tall and muscular) riding but they realy should be ridding horses that can carry a heavier load!


----------



## Shysmum (11 August 2010)

Bronte is to die for !! you must be soooooooo proud of her.

I think this weight issue has affected quite a few peeps on this forum - let's face it, weight is often on our minds . And to think that peeps may think you are squishing your pony is the worst thing that could happen (to me anyway). 

I think it's a very ingrained fear for a lot of us. Weight issues will always be with us. But if you research the pony's breed, work out if you are within the max weight for that pony, the pony carries you happily, and you feel comfortable on the pony - go for it. If in any doubt, maybe ask an instructor. 

I've spent a lifetime worrying about weight issues, and will carry on doing so, like a lot of of us on here - could this be why this theme is recurring ? sm x


----------



## Vixxy (11 August 2010)

Yunalesca said:



			Begger off.
William Fox-Pitt's bio says he is 12 stone 8 lbs. Hands up anyone who has a problem with him riding TB's over the toughest tracks in the world! 

It is good that we are aware of a horses weight carrying ability and do not over burden them,but it's stupid to get tangled up in knots worried that perfectly fine people are too heavy for their horses.
		
Click to expand...

That was my reply to how I felt, I am a well built person in both bone and being overweight. Personally I do not feel comfy on a lighter type of horse which is why even when I was 3 stone lighter I felt uncomfortable on my old TB mare I owned some years ago. That is my personal preference, I prefer heavier built horses regardless of being 3 stone heavier or lighter. I started the paragraph about people generally then explained what feels right for me.


----------



## daisypie (11 August 2010)

From a judging point of view, it looks absolutly horrible to see overweight people on horses, it spoils the whole asthetics of horse and rider in harmony. will not appologise for being blunt, I feel that you should be in the healthy weight range for your height to compete, if your not, then join a slimming club
till you are.


----------



## Georgia68 (11 August 2010)

daisypie said:



			From a judging point of view, it looks absolutly horrible to see overweight people on horses, it spoils the whole asthetics of horse and rider in harmony. will not appologise for being blunt, I feel that you should be in the healthy weight range for your height to compete, if your not, then join a slimming club
till you are.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, so easy to be blunt (aka rude) when you post under an alias.


----------



## Shysmum (11 August 2010)

blimey, I thought that post was a joke (or was hoping it was......) Oh well...


----------



## lexiedhb (11 August 2010)

daisypie said:



			From a judging point of view, it looks absolutly horrible to see overweight people on horses, it spoils the whole asthetics of horse and rider in harmony. will not appologise for being blunt, I feel that you should be in the healthy weight range for your height to compete, if your not, then join a slimming club
till you are.
		
Click to expand...

Knob off, who are you to dictate what weight people should be to be able to do a hobby they enjoy, on a horse able to carry them?


----------



## Mike007 (11 August 2010)

lexiedhb said:



			Knob off, who are you to dictate what weight people should be to be able to do a hobby they enjoy, on a horse able to carry them? 

Click to expand...

I was trying to think of a way to express my feelings about that post. Thank you lexeidhb ,Knob off!


----------



## SKY (11 August 2010)

wise up will you, blunt.  i think thats darn right rude.


----------



## SKY (11 August 2010)

daisypie said:



			From a judging point of view, it looks absolutly horrible to see overweight people on horses, it spoils the whole asthetics of horse and rider in harmony. will not appologise for being blunt, I feel that you should be in the healthy weight range for your height to compete, if your not, then join a slimming club
till you are.
		
Click to expand...

wise up will you, that is just rude.  no excuse.  everyone and every horse is different.  all shapes and sizes.


----------



## muddy_grey (11 August 2010)

My OH is around 19st, but think rugby player (with a bit of a belly) not fat.  He is 6'4" and very active.  I taught him to ride on a 16hh ISH and she never had trouble carrying him.  BUT he was fit and due to karate has a very good sense of balance so was like an everyday beginner.  
It is fitness not weight that is the issue.  Nobody believes when he says he is 19st as it "sounds fat" if that makes sense.  I just think his bones are made of rock as he is unbreakable.  Think dropping a huge chest on his arm and just a tiny bruise to show for it!


----------



## trundle (11 August 2010)

Presumably every cavalryman in the British Army is unsuitable to be riding? Those guys aren't tiny, their saddles weigh a TON, and full ceremonial kit adds an awful lot more. Their horses aren't draught horses and yet don't seem to be buckling under the weight.


----------



## Pipkin (11 August 2010)

What is it with all these weight threads? if both horse and rider are comfortable what does it matter?

Am quite surprised at all the "an arab couldnt carry me" comments, arabs are well known for being able to carry heavier riders with ease due to their short back, bone density and wide loins and also having one less rib and vertebrae than other horses.

Google it


----------



## minmax (11 August 2010)

I think the problem here is over weight people riding unsutable horses. If you are 10 stone you can pretty much ride most things, if you are 20 stone you are very limited. I am 6 ft 1 and 13.5 stone, I guess some of you will think thats fat??? Well, I'm not, I ride a ID/TB who is 17.2 and do dressage. I also have a WB, who is the old type, chunky with a leg at a corner. I would not ride anything small or slight as I think its cruel. I havn't ridden my WB yet as he is just backed, 4 weeks and I feel I'm too heavy for him until he is used to carrying a rider. He is 4. This is my view, most people at the yard all think I'm mad and that he would carry me no trouble. 
I think  if you want to be cruel and 'bash' larger people then you deserve some back. I hope all you who have been cruel to over weight people ride in a balanced way, never ever pull at a horses mouth and realise riding a horse is a gift, not a right!


----------



## Simsar (11 August 2010)

daisypie said:



			From a judging point of view, it looks absolutly horrible to see overweight people on horses, it spoils the whole asthetics of horse and rider in harmony. will not appologise for being blunt, I feel that you should be in the healthy weight range for your height to compete, if your not, then join a slimming club
till you are.
		
Click to expand...

ditto^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Right this gets my vote, are you ready, I'm a big girl, a very big girl, and I couldn't agree more with what is said here nothing worse than seeing a fat person on a horse.  I have various horses showing, competing, hunting and I don't ride any of them cause it looks terrible, untidy, ugly, whatever you want to say.  I might be fat but I'm quite fit I can work just as hard as the next person, might get puffed out but doing polo, hunting, mucking out I'm the same as you skinnies. so shut up.  I'm not saying don't ride I'm just saying it looks bad unless your on the horse to compliment you.  Sorry.


----------



## lexiedhb (11 August 2010)

Mike007 said:



			I was trying to think of a way to express my feelings about that post. Thank you lexeidhb ,Knob off!
		
Click to expand...


More than welcome!


----------



## lexiedhb (11 August 2010)

Simsar said:



			ditto^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Right this gets my vote, are you ready, I'm a big girl, a very big girl, and I couldn't agree more with what is said here nothing worse than seeing a fat person on a horse.  I have various horses showing, competing, hunting and I don't ride any of them cause it looks terrible, untidy, ugly, whatever you want to say.  I might be fat but I'm quite fit I can work just as hard as the next person, might get puffed out but doing polo, hunting, mucking out I'm the same as you skinnies. so shut up.  I'm not saying don't ride I'm just saying it looks bad unless your on the horse to compliment you.  Sorry.
		
Click to expand...

But erm this is not what "im gunna join with a new username, to be blatently rude" said. 

I think all of us agree that if you are overweight, get a good stamp of a horse that can carry you (and dont try and get round badminton), and all is well. And personally I think chunkier people look better on chunkier horses, but that may just be me....

 he/she said that anyone overweight should not ride FULL STOP (at a comp) until they had shed the weight at a slimming club, which is of course utter nonsense!


----------



## Simsar (11 August 2010)

Ok see that but still agree sorry.


----------



## lexiedhb (11 August 2010)

Dont get me wrong, I too belive a slimmer person looks better on a horse mostly, like they do in clothes etc, but it isnt for anyone to dictate that those carrying a few extra pounds should not be able to compete, purely because they are a stone outside their "ideal weight"


----------



## Simsar (11 August 2010)

Sorry I mean in the show ring not generally.


----------



## HappyHorses:) (11 August 2010)

I think we should settle this with a food fight!


----------



## lexiedhb (11 August 2010)

HappyHorses:) said:



			I think we should settle this with a food fight!



Click to expand...

Chucks big cream pie and ducks!!


----------



## Simsar (11 August 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## HappyHorses:) (11 August 2010)

Squiggy tomatoes coming your waaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!

SPLAT!!!


----------



## R2R (11 August 2010)

Should I be complimented that this thread has gone on 





And on





And on 





And on





And on





Or just annoyed that no one seems to have read my OP during the past 2110 pages of discussion? I asked when big is too big aboard a horse? Nothing to do with aesthetics, overweight people on cobs or horses which suit them, nothing to do with lovely teenage girls who ask innocent questions....simply IS there a limit. 

This was after seeing a humungous woman aboard a clearly uncomfortable tb, and not even getting off and loosening its girth post competing, preferring rather to put her needs first and hitch a ride to her lorry, where she then stood chatting for ages before she finally got off without a pat or polo for the horse.


----------



## Simsar (11 August 2010)

No they are healthy!


----------



## skewbald_again (11 August 2010)

lexiedhb said:



			Chucks big cream pie and ducks!! 

Click to expand...

I do think hurling ducks around is very irresponsible and if I hadn't fallen out with the RSPCA I would report you.
As it is, I will just nip off and create a new user account and then insult you.


----------



## Simsar (11 August 2010)

who is the old user they are fab


----------



## Bessieboo (11 August 2010)

A friend of mine lived in a village where they used to do an annual duck race to help raise funds for stuff.  I was horrified the first year she told me about it and that she had about 10 boxes full of ducks stacked in her house ready for the race.

When she eventually managed to stop laughing she explained to dumbo here that they were plastic ducks!


----------



## Simsar (11 August 2010)

R2R said:



			Should I be complimented that this thread has gone on YES 




And on





And on 





And on





And on





Or just annoyed that no one seems to have read my OP during the past 2110 pages of discussion? We get it, I asked when big is too big aboard a horse? Nothing to do with aesthetics, overweight people on cobs or horses which suit them, nothing to do with lovely teenage girls who ask innocent questions....simply IS there a limit.  But then you go on to say Fat Bitch is ungrateful! 
This was after seeing a humongous woman aboard a clearly uncomfortable tb, and not even getting off and loosening its girth post competing, preferring rather to put her needs first and hitch a ride to her lorry, where she then stood chatting for ages before she finally got off without a pat or polo for the horse.
		
Click to expand...

Complete B*****


----------



## jaffa2311 (11 August 2010)

I don't have a problem with overweight riders on suitable horses. It is, afterall, good exercise and the horse is fine to carry it then it is all a good thing!
I do have a problem with the nations obesity problem and the effects this is going to have on the population in years to come and the NHS money going into health problems caused by obesity.
I can be very bitter about this subject when I've been working all day and been face to face with these issues. Guess where I work from this post... 
I will say no more so as not to jeopardise reputations. 
I own a 15hh Section D, I believe I am the perfect size for her, I am 5'6" and a UK clothing size 10, not sure on weight :s 
I would never ask her to carry a very large amount of weight despite people saying these horses are 'weight carriers' as she is used to carrying my weight or lighter.
In the show ring, in my opinion, I think an average sized person (I mean an experienced  rider, not going down novice being worse road) looks more elegant in the saddle and gives a better picture, maybe showing the horse off better...generally speaking. 
I'm not sure if that's controversial or not :S 
I don't mean to say an overweight rider would do worse in a show or any such **** as lots of shows are judged on the horse anyway so as long as the horse is ridden to the best of their ability then doesn't matter who's on board. And if one horse is better than another then the rider surely won't affect the result.
Idon't know, I get what I mean :S
I hope people get my drift, nothing horrid intended.


----------



## SophieRIDSH (11 August 2010)

At just under 12 stone I do belong to a gym and try to go 3 times a week.  I don't get enough exercise taking care of my farm and 12 horses.  I am insulin resistant and so far have been able to control my blood glucose with diet and exercise....LOTS of it.

Watching the other women work out you cannot tell who is fit by their weight.  There is one woman in particular who probably weighs 20 stone and works her buns off.  I see other women who are skinny and are barely moving.  They may as well be taking a stroll around the parking lot.


----------



## zefragile (11 August 2010)

minmax said:



			I think the problem here is over weight people riding unsutable horses. If you are 10 stone you can pretty much ride most things, if you are 20 stone you are very limited.
		
Click to expand...

YES! EXACTLY! I've gone on and on in these bloody threads that the problem is the suitability of the horse, but tbh any weight threads always go the same way:
-people get incredibly defensive
-people post pictures of themselves on perfectly suitable horses and say things like "oooh you must think I'm so cruel! Look, my horses legs are buckling!  "
-"I'm 8 stone, do you think my 15hh can carry me?" type questions
It's always the same.


----------



## R2R (11 August 2010)

Simsar I am totally confused, so I am going to throw a pie in your direction.


----------



## lexiedhb (11 August 2010)

skewbald_again said:



			I do think hurling ducks around is very irresponsible and if I hadn't fallen out with the RSPCA I would report you.
As it is, I will just nip off and create a new user account and then insult you. 

Click to expand...

Cool!! Seems to be the way its done!!!  let me know when you're ready with the insults!!!


----------



## Simsar (11 August 2010)

R2R said:



			Simsar I am totally confused, so I am going to throw a pie in your direction.
		
Click to expand...

Yes you are. All I'm saying whoever the post was by was not wrong in saying in the ring fat people should not be on little horses.  Whethter that person was hiding behind a name or not they were right and I support that being a fat bird anyway.

But then in your original post you were commenting about the fat bird large woman whatever, I don't care about that at all that's why I don't ride.  But you must have known you would get a response and then you moan about it. mean't in a nice way


----------



## Shysmum (11 August 2010)

Ok, I have a confession to make 

(clears throat).... in my photo collection i have two piccies of very large women on ponies Shy's size. Yup pony squishing, no question about it. I keep them, so that I know my pony is not going to keel over from my weight... I mean, somehow these 14 - 14.2 s are still standing. 

Is that baaaaaaaaaaaaad ???????    sm x


----------



## Mogg (11 August 2010)

i am fat. and short.   i dont have a horse but i do ride an imaginary one in my head when im bored or can't sleep. (i know, sad but it works for me/relaxes my mind) 

He's a generic MW grey horse but i now realise iv been unbearably cruel and will tonight be trading him in for an imaginary much stockier heavier weight carrying but equally beautiful in his own right one instead!

All that aside, surely common sense should play a part in choosing whether or not to ride a particular horse/pony?  i honestly dont know at what point big/heavy is too big/heavy, there being such a large variety of horses out there that can carry weight,  but i dont think anyone should generalise about who should or shouldnt ride. as many have already said, choose a mount that is able to carry u comfortably in whatever aspect of riding u want to engage in.  As for the aesthetics, does it matter, really?


----------



## pedilia (11 August 2010)

I can't believe this thread is still running!!


----------



## ljmar1 (11 August 2010)

WishfulThinker said:



			This wasnt in Scotland was it?  I know of someone fitting that description.
		
Click to expand...

Any yard in particular?


----------



## DollyCoblet (11 August 2010)

Starbucks said:



			I think it should be like on racing yards and no one above 9 stone should be allowed to ride.  If someone is so lazy as to get above 9 stone then they dont deserve to ride. 

Click to expand...

Hmmm... not so sure this is a fair comment im a size 10 clothers and physically fit but weigh 10st3lb and measure 5.3. My old 13.2hh has no problems carrying me around a course of jumps.
If this is the case and people over 9 stone shouldnt ride, prepare for a lot more horses homeless!


----------



## lexiedhb (11 August 2010)

Starbucks--- genius, as obviously EVERYONE who is over 9 stone is soooooooooo lazy... piffle. and nonsense!

As another thought I personally think that 90% of horses could do with shedding several pounds, especially those shown, would IMO make a more pleasing picture if the horses werent sop rotund, never mind the riders!!!


----------



## Tinseltoes (11 August 2010)

Starbucks said:



			I think it should be like on racing yards and no one above 9 stone should be allowed to ride.  If someone is so lazy as to get above 9 stone then they dont deserve to ride. 

Click to expand...

Hmmm not everyone is made that way!!! I used to be 9stone  and NO im not lazy either.I think some people would be VERY offended by your coments!!!


----------



## zefragile (12 August 2010)

It. was. blatantly. a. joke.


----------



## R.A.H (12 August 2010)

Im around the 14st mark & 5ft 10in & I have just recently sold my 14.3 welsh Sec D & one of the reasons for selling him was I felt to big on him. He didn't seem to have a problem carrying me but i just couldn't stop thinking about it & my legs dangled past his belly a little bit. Ive now found my next horse & he's a 16hh cleveland bay which I feel alot more comfortable on & think he is the right size for me


----------



## shanxox12 (13 December 2010)

if you dont mind me asking, what weight are u and were in that picture.
I want to do horse riding but not sure if i can =/ thankz x


----------



## Oscar (13 December 2010)

Hideous!! Offensive to my eyes!!

Shhot them I say Lol!!!

Just kidding fatties  xx


----------



## missyme10 (13 December 2010)

HorseyLad said:



			Hideous!! Offensive to my eyes!!

Shhot them I say Lol!!!

Just kidding fatties  xx
		
Click to expand...


I'd hide or duck if I was u


----------



## somethingorother (13 December 2010)

HorseyLad said:



			Hideous!! Offensive to my eyes!!

Shhot them I say Lol!!!

Just kidding fatties  xx
		
Click to expand...

Lol! Agree with above, go into hiding fast!!

Can't believe this got dragged up again.


----------



## Toast (13 December 2010)

Oh god not again!!

Can of worms, can of worms!!!!!!

*twitches*
x


----------

